# Grillo contro Renzi. Consultazioni. Video. "Esci da questo blog"



## admin (19 Febbraio 2014)

*Grillo contro Renzi. Consultazioni. Video. "Esci da questo blog"*

Show di Beppe Grillo nel corso delle consultazioni con Matteo Renzi.

Il leader del M5S ha attaccato duramente il segretario del PD. L'incontro si è concluso con un nulla di fatto. 

Ecco, di seguito, alcune battute pronunciate nel "dialogo" tra i due.

Grillo:"Esplora il significato del termine: «Io sono venuto qua per dimostrarti qualcosa in maniera educata, gioiosa e appassionante. Non ti dò la fiducia perché rappresenti le bache e i poteri forti. Sei un giovane vecchio. Noi siamo all’opposto vostro. Siamo i conservatori: io voglio l’acqua pubblica, tu la vuoi privatizzare. Siamo i vostri oppositori naturali. Io sono venuto qua per dimostrarti qualcosa in maniera educata, gioiosa e appassionante. Non ti dò la fiducia perché rappresenti le bache e i poteri forti. Sei un giovane vecchio. Noi siamo all’opposto vostro. Siamo i conservatori: io voglio l’acqua pubblica, tu la vuoi privatizzare. Siamo i vostri oppositori naturali"

Renzi: «Non è un trailer del tuo show, se le prevendite vanno male ti dò una mano... ». 
Grillo: «Se vuoi ti mando degli “omaggio”» 
Renzi: «Mai chiesto “omaggi” in vita mia» .

Grillo: «Sei un ragazzo, non ti sto provocando... volessi provocarti...ti sei messo insieme a Verdini e alla massoneria per fare la legge elettorale. Sei una persona buona, ma rappresenti un sistema marcio».

Grillo contro i giornalisti:"Siete dei walking dead, siete parte del problema. A me non interessa colloquiare democraticamente con un sistema che io voglio eliminare. Sono venuto qui solo perché me l’hanno chiesto. Io posso sbagliare e dire parolacce, ma intellettualmente mi sento a posto. Noi siamo agli antipodi rispetto a questi qua".

Renzi:"Oggi avreste dovuto pagare il biglietto...Mi dispiace tanto per chi ha votato i 5 stelle, meritate di più, amici, ma vi prometto che cambieremo l’Italia anche per voi".


Qui in basso, al secondo post, inseriremo il Video dell'incontro-scontro quando sarà disponibile.


----------



## admin (19 Febbraio 2014)

Ecco il Video


----------



## admin (19 Febbraio 2014)

Inserito il Video


----------



## Super_Lollo (19 Febbraio 2014)

l'ha ammazzato .. e si è comportato ESATTAMENTE come vuole un elettore 5 stelle .. niente compromessi con chi fa parte del sistema marcio che Renzie rappresenta.. il futuro ci darà risposte.. o tutto o niente . Avanti cosi


----------



## juventino (19 Febbraio 2014)

Pessima figura di Grillo, ma fa tutto parte del suo giochino.
Se Renzie fallisce lui se ne uscirà con discorsi e argomentazioni del tipo "_Avete visto?!? Ve lo avevo detto!!!!1!_. E li potrebbe veramente aumentare di parecchio i suoi voti.


----------



## admin (19 Febbraio 2014)

E' pazzo.


----------



## Doctore (19 Febbraio 2014)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> l'ha ammazzato .. e si è comportato ESATTAMENTE come vuole un elettore 5 stelle .. niente compromessi con chi fa parte del sistema marcio che Renzie rappresenta.. il futuro ci darà risposte.. o tutto o niente . Avanti cosi



quindi il referendum 5 stelle via web non è contato nulla?


----------



## juventino (19 Febbraio 2014)

Una cosa è certa:se fallisce pure Renzi questo fa veramente il botto.


----------



## Super_Lollo (19 Febbraio 2014)

Doctore ha scritto:


> quindi il referendum 5 stelle via web non è contato nulla?



Ci è andato esattamente come è stato votato . Non capisco cosa tu indenda ?


----------



## ildemone85 (19 Febbraio 2014)

pd e 5stelle litigano, Silvio Berlusconi gode.


----------



## Super_Lollo (19 Febbraio 2014)

juventino ha scritto:


> Pessima figura di Grillo, ma fa tutto parte del suo giochino.
> Se Renzie fallisce lui se ne uscirà con discorsi e argomentazioni del tipo "_Avete visto?!? Ve lo avevo detto!!!!1!_. E li potrebbe veramente aumentare di parecchio i suoi voti.




Pessima figura ? se ne esce uno vincente e COERENTE è proprio Grillo . Renzie la stava mettendo sul politichese.


----------



## Doctore (19 Febbraio 2014)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Ci è andato esattamente come è stato votato . Non capisco cosa tu indenda ?



mi sembri una persona intelligente...onestamente non so cosa dirti


----------



## juventino (19 Febbraio 2014)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Pessima figura ? se ne esce uno vincente e COERENTE è proprio Grillo . Renzie la stava mettendo sul politichese.



Ho capito, ma a questo punto era meglio non andarci e basta. 
Comunque ripeto, per Movimento, almeno a livello elettorale, è tutto guadagnato. Adesso Grillo ha prontissime le argomentazioni per la campagna elettorale.


----------



## Hell Krusty (19 Febbraio 2014)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> l'ha ammazzato .. e si è comportato ESATTAMENTE come vuole un elettore 5 stelle .. niente compromessi con chi fa parte del sistema marcio che Renzie rappresenta.. il futuro ci darà risposte.. o tutto o niente . Avanti cosi


Vabbè stai delirando. Renzi ha iniziato dicendo "non cerco accordi ne chiedo la fiducia, voglio solo esporre il mio programma." E il maleducato non l'ha neanche fatto parlare, col suo discorso populista imparato a memoria. Ma nonostante ciò la miglior battuta l'ha fatte Renzi con "Beppe, se sei in difficoltà con le prevendite posso darti una mano". Poi lasciamo perdere la conferenza stampa dove ha attaccato la legge sulla ritenuta automatica del 20% sui bonifici dall'estero, votata in parlamento dal M5S. Forse si è inalberato perché doveva ricevere dei bonifici dalla Svizzera?


----------



## Doctore (19 Febbraio 2014)

Sro vedendo il filamato e per la prima volta sto provando pena per un politico...Questo è l effetto 5 stelle...clamoroso.


----------



## Sherlocked (19 Febbraio 2014)

G r a n d i s s i m o Grillo. Renzi stia zitto e vada in prigione.


----------



## Lollo7zar (19 Febbraio 2014)

Un buffone, non ha smesso di fare il suo mestiere, è ora che chi lo segue lo capisca, io l'avevo intuito tempo fa.


----------



## Jaqen (19 Febbraio 2014)

Io ho visto un Grillo massacrato.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (19 Febbraio 2014)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> l'ha ammazzato .. e si è comportato ESATTAMENTE come vuole un elettore 5 stelle .. niente compromessi con chi fa parte del sistema marcio che Renzie rappresenta.. il futuro ci darà risposte.. o tutto o niente . Avanti cosi



Per me invece stavolta ha sbagliato, doveva essere più diplomatico.
Grillo probabilmente teme che il m5s si faccia fregare dai soliti giochetti dei partiti rovinando tutto quello di buono che è stato fatto; è un rischio molto serio e reale, basta un niente perché ciò avvenga, però il consenso così di certo non aumenta, magari compatti i tuoi elettori, però non fai passi avanti. Per convincere certe persone c'è bisogno anche di altro.
Queste uscite per me le deve evitare, anche perché così accentra troppa attenzione su di se, quando invece è importante dare spazio ai vari Di maio, Di battista, Sarti, Taverna ecc...

Oggi lui non ci doveva essere, capisco le sue preoccupazioni e le sue paure, magari si vedrà poi che alla fine aveva ragione lui, cosa che può realizzarsi sul serio, ma oggi io avrei voluto vedere Di Battista o Di maio, non lui. Ho la certezza che avrebbero fatto un figurone.


----------



## Darren Marshall (19 Febbraio 2014)

Bene, ognuno vede quel che vuole. Ottimo.


----------



## Hell Krusty (19 Febbraio 2014)

Dalle mie parti c'è un proverbio che si adatta perfettamente a Grillo: "Chi vusa püsé, la vaca l'è sua!"


----------



## Mithos (19 Febbraio 2014)

Grillo vuole distruggere tutto questo sistema e io glielo auguro. Piuttosto il nuovo profeta de noantri Renzi si accorgerà( ma l'ha già visto con la legge elettorale) che un conto è andare nei tallk show a fare il figo e un altro attuare una vera e propria rivoluzione culturale,economica e sociale in questo paese.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (19 Febbraio 2014)

Grillo si avvicina sempre di più alla pazzia a livello proprio psicofisico, ripete continuamente sempre le stesse cose. Per carità su alcune cose ha ragione come per i decreti elettorali, ma ripete sempre le stesse cose! Per una volta non poteva stare semplicemente zitto (dopo aver tra l'altro avuto l'opportunità di fare un monologo) e ascoltare pacificamente Renzi? No, doveva fare lo spettacolino per il suo popolo.

Per me così fa la figura dell'******, non acquista nessuna fiducia


----------



## Principe (19 Febbraio 2014)

ildemone85 ha scritto:


> pd e 5stelle litigano, Silvio Berlusconi gode.



Quotone


----------



## Jaqen (19 Febbraio 2014)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Bene, ognuno vede quel che vuole. Ottimo.



No, io ho visto un'altra cosa: un grillo massacrato nel senso che ha perso sul piano umano con Renzi e con chi non lo vuole votare.
Grillo ha cercato di fare spettacolo, non l'ha fatto parlare, ottima educazione.
Inoltre Grillo era la perché il suo popolo gli aveva chiesto di andare a discutere, e non l'ha fatto. Compromesso non è sinonimo di discussione. Lui ha fatto il dittatore con i suoi elettori, non ha voluto imbastire un dialogo.
Ho avuto un tentennamento nel votare ancora PD, ma non voglio assolutamente votare questo comico.
Ma dove vogliamo andare


----------



## Z A Z A' (19 Febbraio 2014)

Grillo,che si è dimostrato ancora una volta un bulletto profondamente maleducato e pieno di sé,non ha fatto altro che rimanere fedele al suo personaggio.Gli elettori M5S,inutile negarlo,sono accomunati da una profonda rabbia rabbia verso la classe politica e questi spettacoli non fanno altro che gasarli ancora di più e stringere maggiormente "il guinzaglio".Questo incontro è stato un furbo investimento di Grillo,che ha fatto una figuraccia in cambio di una presa ancora più forte,che si manifesterà a seguito dell'ovvio fallimento di Renzie,come diceva giustamente [MENTION=293]juventino[/MENTION].


----------



## Super_Lollo (19 Febbraio 2014)

Stesso filmato , stesse parole , stessi personaggi ogni persona l'ha capito e ha inteso il tutto come preferisce ... Il bello delle opinioni.. detto questo ora penso solo al milan e come mi asciugherò le lacrime post partita .. hahaha scusate l'off topic


----------



## Jaqen (19 Febbraio 2014)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Gli elettori M5S,inutile negarlo,sono accomunati da una profonda rabbia rabbia verso la classe politica e questi spettacoli non fanno altro che gasarli ancora di più e stringere maggiormente "il guinzaglio".



Basta che guardi Lollo, ancora più convinto della sua idea, cioè, ben per lui... Facendo così Grillo aumenta il senso di appartenenza nei più convinti ma perde molto negli altri più "aperti", non nel senso di più intelligenti ma disposti a sentire anche altro..
Senza accorgersi che non ha minimamente ascoltato il loro parere.
Esci da questo blog, l'ha azzerato.


----------



## Jaqen (19 Febbraio 2014)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Stesso filmato , stesse parole , stessi personaggi ogni persona l'ha capito e ha inteso il tutto come preferisce ... Il bello delle opinioni.. detto questo ora penso solo al milan e come mi asciugherò le lacrime post partita .. hahaha scusate l'off topic



Come ho scritto sotto, per me aumenta consensi negli "arrabbiati",
Perde negli altri...


----------



## Doctore (19 Febbraio 2014)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Grillo,che si è dimostrato ancora una volta un bulletto profondamente maleducato e pieno di sé,non ha fatto altro che rimanere fedele al suo personaggio.Gli elettori M5S,inutile negarlo,sono accomunati da una profonda rabbia rabbia verso la classe politica e questi spettacoli non fanno altro che gasarli ancora di più e stringere maggiormente "il guinzaglio".Questo incontro è stato un furbo investimento di Grillo,che ha fatto una figuraccia in cambio di una presa ancora più forte,che si manifesterà a seguito dell'ovvio fallimento di Renzie,come diceva giustamente [MENTION=293]juventino[/MENTION].


anch io ho rabbia verso questa politica...però ho un limite alla decenza.
Lo ribadisco I 5 stelle mi hanno fatto provare pena per un politico...


----------



## tifoso evorutto (19 Febbraio 2014)

Da simpatizzante M5S credo che sia ora che il Beppe molli,
lui va bene per urlare in piazza e prendere i voti che gli sprovveduti prima davano a Silvio o alla lega,
se vogliono cambiare l'Italia è ora che i pentastellati trovino un leader che esprima a parole quello che Grillo grugna

Naturalmente la posizione di Grillo è assolutamente condivisibile, non possono riparare l'Italia colore che l'hanno demolita


----------



## Mithos (19 Febbraio 2014)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Grillo,che si è dimostrato ancora una volta un bulletto profondamente maleducato e pieno di sé,non ha fatto altro che rimanere fedele al suo personaggio.Gli elettori M5S,inutile negarlo,sono accomunati da una profonda rabbia rabbia verso la classe politica e questi spettacoli non fanno altro che gasarli ancora di più e stringere maggiormente *"il guinzaglio*".Questo incontro è stato un furbo investimento di Grillo,che ha fatto una figuraccia in cambio di una presa ancora più forte,che si manifesterà a seguito dell'ovvio fallimento di Renzie,come diceva giustamente [MENTION=293]juventino[/MENTION].



Mmm interessante la parola "guinzaglio". Io credo che il guinzaglio ce l'abbiano il PD e il nano che, a fronte di 20 anni in cui hanno mandato questo paese a gambe all'aria, ancora hanno chi li vota.


----------



## Z A Z A' (19 Febbraio 2014)

Doctore ha scritto:


> anch io ho rabbia verso questa politica...però ho un limite alla decenza.
> Lo ribadisco I 5 stelle mi hanno fatto provare pena per un politico...



Anche io 
Però è innegabile che questo pietoso spettacolo è stato oro colato per i più facinorosi del Movimento.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (19 Febbraio 2014)

Ottimo show televisivo.
Aspetto i dati dell'audience.


----------



## Z A Z A' (19 Febbraio 2014)

Mithos ha scritto:


> Mmm interessante la parola "guinzaglio". Io credo che il guinzaglio ce l'abbiano il PD e il nano che, a fronte di 20 anni in cui hanno mandato questo paese a gambe all'aria, ancora hanno chi li vota.



Beh,Grillo doveva andare a discutere per conto del Movimento,ma invece ha disubbidito alla volontà dei suoi elettori ed è andato a farsi un comizio per il proprio tornaconto.E viene pure idolatrato.Si,guinzaglio mi sembra un termine appropriato


----------



## Mithos (19 Febbraio 2014)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Beh,Grillo doveva andare a discutere per conto del Movimento,ma invece ha disubbidito alla volontà dei suoi elettori ed è andato a farsi un comizio per il proprio tornaconto.E viene pure idolatrato.Si,guinzaglio mi sembra un termine appropriato



Allora abbiamo idee diverse di guinzaglio..


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (19 Febbraio 2014)

E' un comico.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (19 Febbraio 2014)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> Basta che guardi Lollo, ancora più convinto della sua idea, cioè, ben per lui... Facendo così Grillo aumenta il senso di appartenenza nei più convinti ma perde molto negli altri più "aperti", non nel senso di più intelligenti ma disposti a sentire anche altro..
> Senza accorgersi che non ha minimamente ascoltato il loro parere.
> *Esci da questo blog, l'ha azzerato.*



nell'unica cosa che è riuscito a dire l'ha distrutto...quoto questo post e quello precedente


----------



## Fabry_cekko (19 Febbraio 2014)

Il Movimento 5 stelle deve liberarsi a tutti i costi di Grillo...non possono andare avanti con un essere del genere


----------



## carlocarlo (19 Febbraio 2014)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> No, io ho visto un'altra cosa: un grillo massacrato nel senso che ha perso sul piano umano con Renzi e con chi non lo vuole votare.
> Grillo ha cercato di fare spettacolo, non l'ha fatto parlare, ottima educazione.
> Inoltre Grillo era la perché il suo popolo gli aveva chiesto di andare a discutere, e non l'ha fatto. Compromesso non è sinonimo di discussione. Lui ha fatto il dittatore con i suoi elettori, non ha voluto imbastire un dialogo.
> Ho avuto un tentennamento nel votare ancora PD, ma non voglio assolutamente votare questo comico.
> Ma dove vogliamo andare



scusa non ho capito una cosa. parli di grillo come un monarca e vai a votare pd?

pd? quelli che spendendo 2 euro scelgono bersani che vince le elezioni e poi va al governo letta e poi renzi?
quelli che in sardegna spendendo 2 euro votano la barracciu e poi candidano pigliaru?

abbiamo un concetto diverso di monarchia e democrazia!


----------



## Hell Krusty (19 Febbraio 2014)

carlocarlo ha scritto:


> scusa non ho capito una cosa. parli di grillo come un monarca e vai a votare pd?
> 
> pd? quelli che spendendo 2 euro scelgono bersani che vince le elezioni e poi va al governo letta e poi renzi?
> quelli che in sardegna spendendo 2 euro votano la barracciu e poi candidano pigliaru?
> ...


Ok, adesso spiegami come sarebbe potuto andare al governo Bersani. Voglio proprio sentire.


----------



## carlocarlo (19 Febbraio 2014)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Grillo,che si è dimostrato ancora una volta un bulletto profondamente maleducato e pieno di sé,non ha fatto altro che rimanere fedele al suo personaggio.Gli elettori M5S,inutile negarlo,sono accomunati da una profonda rabbia rabbia verso la classe politica e questi spettacoli non fanno altro che gasarli ancora di più e stringere maggiormente "il guinzaglio".Questo incontro è stato un furbo investimento di Grillo,che ha fatto una figuraccia in cambio di una presa ancora più forte,che si manifesterà a seguito dell'ovvio fallimento di Renzie,come diceva giustamente [MENTION=293]juventino[/MENTION].


maleducato e bulletto grillo?

e come li definiresti chi ha presentato il decreto legge imu con sotto il regalo di 7,5 miliardi alle banche?

se quelli sono onorevoli, meglio votare chi è maleducato!


----------



## carlocarlo (19 Febbraio 2014)

Hell Krusty ha scritto:


> Ok, adesso spiegami come sarebbe potuto andare al governo Bersani. Voglio proprio sentire.


guarda che i parlamentari sono gli stessi che hai votato! si è solo cambiato il presidente del consiglio. cosi per dare qualche poltrona in giro

spiegami tu perche si è cambiato da letta a renzi senza votare!
spiegami tu perche in quasi 1 anno di governo letta non si è fatta la legge elettorale (priorita per far scegliere al popolo da chi farsi governare)
e spiegami tu perche renzi e b. fanno la legge elettorale non in parlamento.
e spiegami tu perche si prendono ancora i rimborsi elettorali
e spiegami tu perche di tutte quello che stanno facendo pd e pdl.

se è il prezzo da pagare per avere uno che non dice parolacce! è un prezzo molto salato


----------



## Hell Krusty (19 Febbraio 2014)

carlocarlo ha scritto:


> maleducato e bulletto grillo?
> 
> e come li definiresti chi ha presentato il decreto legge imu con sotto il regalo di 7,5 miliardi alle banche?
> 
> se quelli sono onorevoli, meglio votare chi è maleducato!



A perte che a mio parere non si è trattato di un regalo alle banche, ma di un modo per racimolare quel miliardo di € necessario per l'abolizione della seconda rata IMU. E questo spiega il motivo per cui sono stati presentati insieme. Ah e sia ben chiaro che non piace neanche a me questo modo di unire più leggi nello stesso decreto.


----------



## Hell Krusty (19 Febbraio 2014)

carlocarlo ha scritto:


> spiegami tu perche si è cambiato da letta a renzi senza votare!
> e spiegami tu perche renzi e b. fanno la legge elettorale non in parlamento.
> e spiegami tu perche si prendono ancora i rimborsi elettorali
> e spiegami tu perche di tutte quello che stanno facendo pd e pdl.
> ...



Noto che hai molti argomenti, non rispondendo alla mia semplice richiesta.


----------



## carlocarlo (19 Febbraio 2014)

Hell Krusty ha scritto:


> A perte che a mio parere non si è trattato di un regalo alle banche, ma di un modo per racimolare quel miliardo di € necessario per l'abolizione della seconda rata IMU. E questo spiega il motivo per cui sono stati presentati insieme. Ah e sia ben chiaro che non piace neanche a me questo modo di unire più leggi nello stesso decreto.



come non è stato un regalo alle banche! la banca d'italia ha dovuto ricomprare di tasca sua le quote che per legge devono restare sotto il 40% tra pubblico a privata!

c'è stata un uscita di denaro verso le banche private! spiegami come regalando soldi alle banche private si possa diminuire l'imu:
[MENTION=83]carlocarlo[/MENTION] quante volte dobbiamo scrivere di non riportare copia incolla da altri siti?

Sei ammonito.


----------



## carlocarlo (19 Febbraio 2014)

Hell Krusty ha scritto:


> Noto che hai molti argomenti, non rispondendo alla mia semplice richiesta.



ho modificato il mio post!

se non ti va bene sarò piu preciso.

si doveva rivotare! stop! si è data la poltrona a letta solo per regalare poltrone!


----------



## Morghot (19 Febbraio 2014)

Se avevo dubbi sul votare o no 5 stelle in un prossimo futuro grillo sta facendo di tutto per farmi propendere per il no.... figura pessima a dir poco, imbarazzante e triste.


----------



## carlocarlo (19 Febbraio 2014)

Morghot ha scritto:


> Se avevo dubbi sul votare o no 5 stelle in un prossimo futuro grillo sta facendo di tutto per farmi propendere per il no.... figura pessima a dir poco, imbarazzante e triste.



mi spieghi cosa avrebbero fatto di meglio pdl e pd per meritarsi il tuo voto?

cioe per dire quelli che hanno votato il fiscal compact che ci impegna a versare in media 50 miliardi al fondo! 12 volte il gettito che è entrato nel 2012 con l'imu prima casa ( l'imu prima casa fa entrare allo stato italiano 4 miliardi)


----------



## Doctore (19 Febbraio 2014)

carlocarlo ha scritto:


> mi spieghi cosa avrebbero fatto di meglio pdl e pd per meritarsi il tuo voto?


non capisco perche se uno dice no alla pazzia 5 stelle...deve per forza votare pd o pdl...dove sta scritto?


----------



## carlocarlo (19 Febbraio 2014)

Doctore ha scritto:


> non capisco perche se uno dice no alla pazzia 5 stelle...deve per forza votare pd o pdl...dove sta scritto?



per pd e pdl intendo tutti quelli che si alleano ad essi


----------



## The Ripper (19 Febbraio 2014)

Sono anarchico (Vendola è l'unico che con le parole è riuscito a portarmi al voto), odio i 5 Stelle, ma oggi Grillo mi è piaciuto!


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (19 Febbraio 2014)

Doctore ha scritto:


> non capisco perche se uno dice no alla pazzia 5 stelle...deve per forza votare pd o pdl...dove sta scritto?



Non nascondiamoci dietro un dito, il 90% delle critiche viene da chi vota pd e pdl. E' un fatto oggettivo. Molti per avvalorare le proprio tesi dicono di no, ma cosa dici, ma chi lo dice ecc... Ma questo per quanti varrà? il 2%? 
Ovviamente non è un riferimento personale a te e neanche al forum, ma è un ragionamento generale che abbraccia tutti e tutto.

E' normale che dopo un po' che si dibatte l'attenzione si sposta sempre sul chi voti per vedere se poi chi fa le critiche è coerente con le cose che dice.

E' come il tifoso che se gli fanno un torto solleva mari e monti, se gli capita il favore invece zitto e mosca, anzi è pure meglio vincere coi favori.


----------



## Gekyn (19 Febbraio 2014)

Brutta figura di Beppe e lo dico da simpatizzante del suo partito....non è così che si aiuta l'italia, ha perso una possibilità per far cambiare idea a molta gente.....daltronde lui è un cabarettista e in fututo per i 5Stelle è meglio che vada avanti un altro.


----------



## carlocarlo (19 Febbraio 2014)

ti sei perso questo passaggio:

L’operazione verrà concretizzata tramite una ricapitalizzazione di Bankitalia a carico delle riserve dell’istituto che sono composte prevalentemente d’oro, metallo prezioso le cui quotazioni sono ultimamente in netta discesa.

questo messaggio era in risposta per hell che poi ha cancellato il messaggio


----------



## Z A Z A' (19 Febbraio 2014)

carlocarlo ha scritto:


> maleducato e bulletto grillo?
> 
> e come li definiresti chi ha presentato il decreto legge imu con sotto il regalo di 7,5 miliardi alle banche?
> 
> se quelli sono onorevoli, meglio votare chi è maleducato!



Il copione si ripresenta,qualsiasi critica mossa al M5S riceve come risposta una critica agli "altri".
Sono tutti dei maiali,dal primo all'ultimo,ma qui non si parla di loro,si parla di Grillo.
Allo stato attuale non sono schierato da nessuna parte.Niente PD,niente Berlusca e soprattutto niente M5S,mi sono limitato ad esprimere un'opinione.


----------



## carlocarlo (19 Febbraio 2014)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Il copione si ripresenta,qualsiasi critica mossa al M5S riceve come risposta una critica agli "altri".
> Sono tutti dei maiali,dal primo all'ultimo,ma qui non si parla di loro,si parla di Grillo.
> Allo stato attuale non sono schierato da nessuna parte.Niente PD,niente Berlusca e soprattutto niente M5S,mi sono limitato ad esprimere un'opinione.



non puoi esulare grillo nel contesto della politica italiana!

in un paese normale grillo non sarebbe mai esistito.

io sono uno che ha sempre odiato grillo! e anche la scena di oggi non mi è piaciuta. il problema è che mi sono dovuto appoggiare a lui perche è l'unico che è riuscito a far vedere a tutti, e anche a me ottuso di un ex partito, che sinistra e destra stanno facendo di tutto solo ed esclusivamente per loro e non per il popolo italiano.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (19 Febbraio 2014)

carlocarlo ha scritto:


> per pd e pdl intendo tutti quelli che si alleano ad essi



Ormai si andando off topic, ma anche questo è un discorso interessante, tantissimi fanno le verginelle, (anche qui torno a ribadire che è non è un riferimento specifico al forum) e ma io voto SEL, ma io voto Lega, non il PD o il PDL... Peccato che tanto è la stessa cosa, alle prossime elezioni SEL sempre col PD se ne va. E' un partito che serve a portare sempre voti allo stesso schiaramento indirizzando la gente di chi si professa scontenta.
Stessa cosa della Lega, sempre con Forza Italia andrà alle prossime elezioni, facendo finta di combattere certi atteggiamenti. 

Sono molto pochi quelli che votano davvero altro, tanti ingannano anche loro stessi dicendo di non votare PD e PDL.


----------



## If Everyone Cared (19 Febbraio 2014)

_Non siamo qui per chiedere la vostra fiducia. Non siamo qui per chiedere vostra partecipazione. Vi vogliamo solo illustrare ciò che faremo._

poteva mandargli il programma via e-mail, faceva prima.


----------



## carlocarlo (19 Febbraio 2014)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Ormai si andando off topic, ma anche questo è un discorso interessante, tantissimi fanno le verginelle, (anche qui torno a ribadire che è non è un riferimento specifico al forum) e ma io voto SEL, ma io voto Lega, non il PD o il PDL... Peccato che tanto è la stessa cosa, alle prossime elezioni SEL sempre col PD se ne va. E' un partito che serve a portare sempre voti allo stesso schiaramento indirizzando la gente di chi si professa scontenta.
> Stessa cosa della Lega, sempre con Forza Italia andrà alle prossime elezioni, facendo finta di combattere certi atteggiamenti.
> 
> Sono molto pochi quelli che votano davvero altro, tanti ingannano anche loro stessi dicendo di non votare PD e PDL.



clap clap


----------



## The Ripper (19 Febbraio 2014)

If Everyone Cared ha scritto:


> _Non siamo qui per chiedere la vostra fiducia. Non siamo qui per chiedere vostra partecipazione. Vi vogliamo solo illustrare ciò che faremo._
> 
> poteva mandargli il programma via e-mail, faceva prima.


----------



## vota DC (19 Febbraio 2014)

Hell Krusty ha scritto:


> A perte che a mio parere non si è trattato di un regalo alle banche, ma di un modo per racimolare quel miliardo di € necessario per l'abolizione della seconda rata IMU.



Sono state introdotte nuove tasse per abolire completamente l'IMU, il PD ha fatto il furbo cercando di tenersi entrambe le tasse ma FI e NCD fin da subito hanno notato che la copertura per l'abolizione della seconda rata dell'IMU c'era già. Comunque alla fine ci sono soldi come quelli degli slot che non vengono toccati.
In ogni caso non hanno senso tutte queste alchimie quando lo stato centrale non paga neanche le rate del debito facendolo aumentare e persino le tanto ridicolizzate regioni fanno meglio? In un articolo del sole24 hanno detto che il debito pubblico da 1989 è passato a 2067 miliardi, ma le amministrazioni locali lo hanno fatto scendere di 7 miliardi (il totale è 107) mentre lo stato centrale lo ha fatto aumentare di 85....lo stato centrale ha una fetta di 1959 miliardi, non è possibile che ogni volta blaterano di dittatura dell'austerità, di Monti sobrio, di Letta con prestigio internazionale quando chi amministra lo stato in due anni fa più debiti di tutte le regioni messe insieme.


----------



## juventino (19 Febbraio 2014)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> Il Movimento 5 stelle deve liberarsi a tutti i costi di Grillo...non possono andare avanti con un essere del genere



È proprio grazie a lui invece che vinceranno le prossime elezioni.


----------



## juventino (19 Febbraio 2014)

Comunque chi crede che Grillo sia un pazzo o uno sciocco ha fatto male i conti. 
Questo sta compiendo il delitto perfetto, e Renzie con quest'assurda idea di creare un governo che al 99% fallirà lo sta aiutando tantissimo. Se c'è una cosa su cui il comico genovese ha perfettamente ragione è che questi non ci stan capendo nulla e che ormai son finiti.


----------



## Doctore (19 Febbraio 2014)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Non nascondiamoci dietro un dito, il 90% delle critiche viene da chi vota pd e pdl. E' un fatto oggettivo. Molti per avvalorare le proprio tesi dicono di no, ma cosa dici, ma chi lo dice ecc... Ma questo per quanti varrà? il 2%?
> Ovviamente non è un riferimento personale a te e neanche al forum, ma è un ragionamento generale che abbraccia tutti e tutto.
> 
> E' normale che dopo un po' che si dibatte l'attenzione si sposta sempre sul chi voti per vedere se poi chi fa le critiche è coerente con le cose che dice.
> ...


A me non interessa da dove vengono le critiche...Giudico sulla base delle dichirazioni e del programma elettorale.
Grillo era quello che voleva il modello argentina eh!


----------



## runner (19 Febbraio 2014)

più che altro io mi concentrerei su quello che ha detto dopo ai microfoni dei giornalisti, nello spazio dedicato a loro....

quello si che è stato davvero un discorso serio, dentro a mio avviso ha fatto quello che non vedeva l' ora di fare da tempo....

secondo me oltre al 5 stelle dovrebbero nascere degli altri movimenti perchè i vecchi partiti ormai sono solo fuffa


----------



## Oronzo Cana (19 Febbraio 2014)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Beh,Grillo doveva andare a discutere per conto del Movimento,ma invece ha disubbidito alla volontà dei suoi elettori ed è andato a farsi un comizio per il proprio tornaconto.E viene pure idolatrato.Si,guinzaglio mi sembra un termine appropriato



leggendo cosa scrivono i sostenitori del m5s , grillo ha riportato le parole che l'elettorato voleva dire in faccia a renzi , quindi da questo punto di vista i grillini sono contenti


----------



## dottor Totem (19 Febbraio 2014)

Grillo fa quello che dovrebbe fare ogni italiano. Ma nessuno ha le palle. Veniamo perculati quotidianamente da questi politici eppure li rivotiamo. Ragazzi siamo tutti abbastanza informati, per poter passare per ingenui. Chi vota pd o fi o qualsiasi altro partito politico ha degli interessi per votarlo: interessi. Di qualunque genere. Se qualcuno pensa ancora che gli elettori votano secondo coscienza non sono ingenui ma in malafede. Ecco perchè grillo ha avuto successo, i disperati, i disoccupati e persone oneste hanno creduto in lui. Purtroppo rimangono una minoranza. 
La verità è che il motto italiano "uè dotto' tengo famiglia" prevarrà sempre su tutto.
E' inutile che ci scaldiamo gli animi, non cambierà mai nulla.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (19 Febbraio 2014)

Doctore ha scritto:


> A me non interessa da dove vengono le critiche...Giudico sulla base delle dichirazioni e del programma elettorale.
> Grillo era quello che voleva il modello argentina eh!




Qui stai sviando un po'. 

Hai chiesto perché tanti danno per scontato che chi critica il m5s voti certa gente e hai avuto la risposta, tra l'altro rispondendo così mi dai ragione.  

Comunque ti dico anche perché è importante il fatto della provenienza delle critiche: 

Se non c'è coerenza nei comportamenti e nelle critiche tutte le parole dette perdono di senso ed efficacia, se anche un individuo pone critiche giuste, lui stesso scredita la sua posizione e la sua opinione se non è supportata dai fatti.

Perché tanti si impuntano sulla storiella insulsa dell'incidente d'auto di Grillo per accomunarlo ad altri soggetti?
Perché vogliono minare la credibilità che possono avere le sue parole.

Per fare le critiche ci vuole credibilità, perché se Leone di Lernia domani dicesse in mondo visione "la verità" sul senso della vita tutti scoppierebbero a ridere? 
Eppure direbbe qualcosa di importante sui cui tutti dovrebbero riflettere.

Non basta l'idea in se ad essere espressa, ma anche la persona che la esprime ha un'importanza vitale.
Se uno dice una cosa giusta, ma è incoerente con quello che dice, non ha credibilità e darà sempre l'idea di voler parlare per altri fini e non per difendere un'opinione e una critica valida.



dottor Totem ha scritto:


> Grillo fa quello che dovrebbe fare ogni italiano. Ma nessuno ha le palle. Veniamo perculati quotidianamente da questi politici eppure li rivotiamo. Ragazzi siamo tutti abbastanza informati, per poter passare per ingenui. Chi vota pd o fi o qualsiasi altro partito politico ha degli interessi per votarlo: interessi. Di qualunque genere. Se qualcuno pensa ancora che gli elettori votano secondo coscienza non sono ingenui ma in malafede. Ecco perchè grillo ha avuto successo, i disperati, i disoccupati e persone oneste hanno creduto in lui. Purtroppo rimangono una minoranza.
> La verità è che il motto italiano "uè dotto' tengo famiglia" prevarrà sempre su tutto.
> E' inutile che ci scaldiamo gli animi, non cambierà mai nulla.





Oltre a questo comunque c'è il fatto che in Italia c'è ancora benessere, solo quando il benessere mancherà allora si vedranno sul serio cose interessanti.
Finché tutto sommato si sta bene tanti non vedono un motivo valido per voler cambiare e rischiare qualcosa.


----------



## Doctore (19 Febbraio 2014)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Qui stai sviando un po'.
> 
> Hai chiesto perché tanti danno per scontato che chi critica il m5s voti certa gente e hai avuto la risposta, tra l'altro rispondendo così mi dai ragione.
> 
> ...


Stai sviando un pochetto il discorso 
Mica critico grillo perche ho un ''capo partito'' che mi da una direzione 
Poi scusa i politici in 60 anni e passa si sono calpestati a vicenda destra e sinistra spalandosi melma a vicenda...smettiamola di fare un martire chi non lo è...mi sembra una ''berlusconata'' sta cosa 
Alla fine se vinceranno i 5 stelle(ma in realta il ragionamento vale per tutti)mi auguro un governo di 5 anni cosi possono applicare le loro idee e ed essere giudicati alle prossime elezioni.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (19 Febbraio 2014)

Doctore ha scritto:


> Stai sviando un pochetto il discorso
> Mica critico grillo perche ho un ''capo partito'' che mi da una direzione
> Poi scusa i politici in 60 anni e passa si sono calpestati a vicenda destra e sinistra spalandosi melma a vicenda...smettiamola di fare un martire chi non lo è...mi sembra una ''berlusconata'' sta cosa
> Alla fine se vinceranno i 5 stelle(ma in realta il ragionamento vale per tutti)mi auguro un governo di 5 anni cosi possono applicare le loro idee e ed essere giudicati alle prossime elezioni.




No guarda, non c'entra il capo partito che detta la linea e Grillo martire, non era quello il tema della mia risposta, anche perché sono stato uno di quelli che ha criticato questa uscita, forse non mi sono spiegato bene. Non è quello il punto, è un discorso che si ricollega a quello che diceva [MENTION=83]carlocarlo[/MENTION] e come ti ho scritto prima, prendo come riferimento i tuoi post per fare discorsi che riguardano tutti e non certo solo te.
Tra l'altro è un ragionamento che abbraccia proprio tutte le tematiche e non solo quelle politiche.

Comunque per essere più immediati, ti faccio un esempio semplice semplice per farti capire meglio la mia opinione: 
Se chi voterà comunque sempre e solo a prescindere PD PDL, Lega, SEL, al di là delle parole dette solo per avvalorare certe tesi, mi viene a parlare, di incoerenza di Grillo, di mancanza di contenuti, di pregiudicati e tanto altro, soprattutto visto gli ultimi risvolti politici di quest'anno, capisci te che non hanno credibilità certe parole? E certe critiche troveranno sempre il tempo che trovano?
Non ha il minimo senso parlare di certe cose se poi chiudi gli occhi e fai finta di non accorgerti del resto. E' per questo che poi si ricade sempre dopo un po' nei dibattiti a rinfacciarsi certe cose. Perché al di là delle parole che vengono sprecate e dette da tanti, come ti ho detto prima, si e no il 2% di chi fa certe critiche o non vota o vota altro. Coerenza vuole che se tu critichi una cosa così aspramente e duramente poi però non la accetti nel partito per cui voti, questa cosa, no? Quindi sempre in teoria, quel partito non dovrebbe prendere il tuo voto no?

Riproponendo anche l'esempio calcio e errori arbitrali, che anche se presenta sfumature diverse è abbastanza similare. Capisci che se tu non accetti gli errori a favore degli altri, poi hai l'OBBLIGO morale di non accettare e schifare gli errore a favore tuoi? Il 90% delle persone non lo fa e infatti perde credibilità nelle critiche e quando si discutono le proprie opinioni si entra sempre in questo circolo vizioso proprio per questo. Se non ci fosse questo atteggiamento queste cose verrebbero tirate fuori molto meno. Cioè quando sento addirittura che è meglio vincere così in certi frangenti mi cascano un po' le palle visto che poi se succede al contrario viene fuori il finimondo.

Questo è l'ultimo post, se no poi si va veramente super off topic


----------



## Darren Marshall (19 Febbraio 2014)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> No, io ho visto un'altra cosa: un grillo massacrato nel senso che ha perso sul piano umano con Renzi e con chi non lo vuole votare.
> Grillo ha cercato di fare spettacolo, non l'ha fatto parlare, ottima educazione.
> Inoltre Grillo era la perché il suo popolo gli aveva chiesto di andare a discutere, e non l'ha fatto. Compromesso non è sinonimo di discussione. Lui ha fatto il dittatore con i suoi elettori, non ha voluto imbastire un dialogo.
> Ho avuto un tentennamento nel votare ancora PD, ma non voglio assolutamente votare questo comico.
> Ma dove vogliamo andare



Dove andiamo? Dove siamo ora? Chi c'era fino ad ora?


----------



## Hammer (19 Febbraio 2014)

Per il bene del M5S, Grillo deve uscire.

E gli adepti del movimento lo devono capire. Questo sta andando fuori di testa. E inoltre non ha nemmeno rispettato la volontà espressa in democrazia diretta


----------



## Oronzo Cana (19 Febbraio 2014)

Hammer ha scritto:


> Per il bene del M5S, Grillo deve uscire.
> 
> E gli adepti del movimento lo devono capire. Questo sta andando fuori di testa. E inoltre non ha nemmeno rispettato la volontà espressa in democrazia diretta



lo ripeto , da quello che leggo in giro i grillini volevano proprio questo , ossia che grillo andasse da renzi ad urlargli in faccia mi fai schifo  quindi credo che in questo caso abbia rappresentato bene i suoi lettori


----------



## cris (19 Febbraio 2014)

questo paese va cambiato, in senso pratico, non votare nessuno è insensato. ha piu senso il meno peggio rispetto l astensione.
i partiti e le faccie vecchie che tutt ora si candidano, non ha senso votarli a meno che ci si sguazzi nella melma.

analizzando ciò, mi chiedo come sia possibile votare pd, lega,sel, fi, ncd ecc ecc. son sempre loro.
son sempre quelli delle leggi folli, son sempre quelli dei festini, son sempre quelli degli scandali, son sempre quelli con rapporti con la mafia, son sempre quelli che han portato questo paese al degrado.

come è possibile ri votare questi, o non votare nessuna alternativa a questi, di fatto non andando nemmeno a provare a cambiare il paese?

come e possibile definire un leader esterno di un partito " comico" inteso come "pagliaccio", mentre il leader del pd e un condannato in primo grado e quello di fi un pluricondannato per fatti gravissimi?


----------



## Pivellino (19 Febbraio 2014)

che doveva fare, accordi con un piccolo berlusconi di (ne dubito) sinistra?
Renzi ha prima detto di non voler andare contro Letta e l'ha fatto fuori, poi ha detto che la stagione delle larghe intese era finita. Infatti.
In questo paese l'uomo della provvidenza l'ha sempre messo nel c. agli italiani.
Se non totalmente nelle forme condivido quello che fa grillo nella sostanza più piena.


----------



## gianluca1193 (19 Febbraio 2014)

Come diceva qualcuno qualche pagina dietro, Grillo facendo così ha aumentato i consensi tra i più incazzati, mentre ne perde da persone come me che sono "simpatizzanti" ma più aperti... Secondo me oggi Grillo ha perso una grande occasione per dimostrare che il M5S puó essere costruttivo. Ci fossero andati di Battista e Di Maio sarebbe stato molto meglio... Tutto ciò comunque porterà il M5S al governo... Il PD e Renzi falliranno ovviamente, perchè questo governo non ha basi solide su cui poggiare(Alfano lo vedete a "legiferare" con Vendola o Cuperlo) , e arriverà la dittatura Grillina...


----------



## Nicco (19 Febbraio 2014)

Sinceramente a fronte della situazione attuale dell'Italia questo comportamento lo trovo inaccettabile.


----------



## prebozzio (19 Febbraio 2014)

Trovo il comportamento di Grillo irresponsabile.


----------



## #Dodo90# (19 Febbraio 2014)

Grillo ownato da Renzi.

Cosa penseranno del comportamento di Grillo la MAGGIORANZA dei suoi elettori che hanno voluto le consultazioni con Renzi? Non le hanno volute di certo per vedere un comportamento così...


----------



## andre (19 Febbraio 2014)

Renzi non è credibile, dice una cosa e ne fa un'altra. Due esempi: rottamerò Berlusconi, non sfiducerò Letta.
Giusto non farlo nemmeno parlare, uno così ha credibilità meno di 0, soprattutto con lo stesso parlamento di prima in cui nemmeno il PD riesce ad essere d'accordo con se stesso.


----------



## Fabriman94 (19 Febbraio 2014)

Dialogo inutile. Fossi stato Grillo sarei rimasto a casa, piuttosto che farmi prendere in giro da Renzi (che non ha dato una risposta seria).


----------



## dyablo65 (20 Febbraio 2014)

come puo' essere definito democratico un comico ( e non inteso come pagliaccio ma come unico modo in cui la gran parte della gente lo definisce ) che non lascia parlare il suo antagonista.

finche' questo si fara' scrivere simili copioni il movimento 5 stelle sara' destinato in parlamento a farsi riconoscere solo per le sue battute.

le intenzioni e gli argomenti possono essere anche condivisi ma il modo di agire , del loro definiamolo leader , no.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (20 Febbraio 2014)

Il M5S va avanti per la sua strada, tortuosa, ma anche coerente: niente inciuci con nessuno. Per molti si tratta di irresponsabilità, ma io lo vedo come un atteggiamento in linea con quanto preannunciato. Perché dare fiducia a una classe politica che ci ha portato a questa situazione? Perché dare la fiducia a un arrivista come Renzi?


----------



## carlocarlo (20 Febbraio 2014)

dyablo65 ha scritto:


> come puo' essere definito democratico un comico ( e non inteso come pagliaccio ma come unico modo in cui la gran parte della gente lo definisce ) che non lascia parlare il suo antagonista.
> 
> finche' questo si fara' scrivere simili copioni il movimento 5 stelle sara' destinato in parlamento a farsi riconoscere solo per le sue battute.
> 
> le intenzioni e gli argomenti possono essere anche condivisi ma il modo di agire , del loro definiamolo leader , no.



ragazzi tra i due che ho visto ieri, uno non ha lasciato parlare l'altro, quell'altro si è auto proclamato premier! tra i due chi non è democratico?




gianluca1193 ha scritto:


> Come diceva qualcuno qualche pagina dietro, Grillo facendo così ha aumentato i consensi tra i più incazzati, mentre ne perde da persone come me che sono "simpatizzanti" ma più aperti... Secondo me oggi Grillo ha perso una grande occasione per dimostrare che il M5S puó essere costruttivo. Ci fossero andati di Battista e Di Maio sarebbe stato molto meglio... Tutto ciò comunque porterà il M5S al governo... Il PD e Renzi falliranno ovviamente, perchè questo governo non ha basi solide su cui poggiare(Alfano lo vedete a "legiferare" con Vendola o Cuperlo) , e arriverà la dittatura Grillina...


avete una mentalita vecchia! uno non si deve comportare nel modo che gli fa piu comodo per prendere voti, per poi prenderli e cambiare.

grillo è cosi. vuole togliere tutta questa classe politica perche pensa che la colpa sia loro. non puoi allearti con chi vuoi togliere dal parlamento, non è coerente.


----------



## gianluca1193 (20 Febbraio 2014)

carlocarlo ha scritto:


> ragazzi tra i due che ho visto ieri, uno non ha lasciato parlare l'altro, quell'altro si è auto proclamato premier! tra i due chi non è democratico?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Non deve allearcisi, ma parlare semplicemente da persona educata è difficile?


----------



## Super_Lollo (20 Febbraio 2014)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Il M5S va avanti per la sua strada, tortuosa, ma anche coerente: niente inciuci con nessuno. Per molti si tratta di irresponsabilità, ma io lo vedo come un atteggiamento in linea con quanto preannunciato. Perché dare fiducia a una classe politica che ci ha portato a questa situazione? Perché dare la fiducia a un arrivista come Renzi?



AMEN fratello


----------



## carlocarlo (20 Febbraio 2014)

gianluca1193 ha scritto:


> Non deve allearcisi, ma parlare semplicemente da persona educata è difficile?


mi sono rotto dei politici educati che ci fottono ogni giorno! preferisco grillo cosi come è!

meglio maleducato che ladro.


----------



## andre (20 Febbraio 2014)

gianluca1193 ha scritto:


> Non deve allearcisi, ma parlare semplicemente da persona educata è difficile?



Si sa benissimo cosa gli avrebbe detto, un mucchio di balle come al solito. Renzi può avere anche tutte la buona volontà del mondo, ma non è lui a comandare nel PD, ha troppe pressioni.


----------



## O Animal (20 Febbraio 2014)

A me stanno sulle scatole tutti... Gino, Pino, Paolo, Lucio, Andrea, Giorgio, Alberto, Gianni...

Nessuno fa nulla, tutti parlano, sparlano, sbraitano, ridono, scherzano... nemmeno all'asilo si vede una m.... del genere...

Voi amanti dell'uno, dell'altro o di quell'altro ricordatevi sempre, ma proprio sempre, la verità più assoluta dell'universo: "Il più pulito c'ha la rogna".


----------



## runner (20 Febbraio 2014)

scusate il mio "apostrofo" ma irresponsabile di cosa?
l' accordo con il berlusca, monti e alfano ce lo aveva già tanto è vero che non gli ha chiesto la fiducia!!

renzi voleva parlare di contenuti assurdi e senza senza con uno che lo odia....si puà trattare a livello sindacale o lavorativo, ma non politicamente con uno come renzi....adesso comunque vediamo cosa combinerà in questi mesi!!

visto come ha gestito sia l' elezione del presidente della repubblica e sia per come ha condotto le primarie ci sarà da ridere


----------



## Brain84 (20 Febbraio 2014)

Con un incoerente come Renzi, non c'è nemmeno da sedersi al tavolo. Non ha rispettato nulla di ciò che tanto sventolava in giro per le piazze nelle milioni di ore buttate in tv. Per me uno così è allo stesso livello di Berlusconi, ne più ne meno. Anzi pure peggio perchè almeno Berlusconi le elezioni le vinceva, questo si è praticamente autoproclamato presidente del consiglio. Avevo sinceramente fiducia in lui, fiducia completamente disattesa dai fatti.

Rimane il fatto che Grillo è coerente, fa un casino di ******* ma almeno ciò che dice fa e io credo nel movimento anche se non sempre appoggio Grillo che è solamente il portavoce mediatico. Ora bisogna fare il bene dell'Italia, gli schieramenti, le vendette e le parole stanno a zero. C'è gente che si ammazza e gente che non ha più una casa e da mangiare. Le lotte per le poltrone devono finire.


----------



## juventino (20 Febbraio 2014)

Mi ci gioco le palle che faranno di tutto per far finire la legislatura comunque.


----------



## runner (20 Febbraio 2014)

la cosa che mi dispiace è che molti giovanissimi e giovani andranno dietro a renzi come altri della mie età sono andati dietro al berlusca e si faranno prendere in giro!!


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (20 Febbraio 2014)

juventino ha scritto:


> Comunque chi crede che Grillo sia un pazzo o uno sciocco ha fatto male i conti.
> Questo sta compiendo il delitto perfetto, e Renzie con quest'assurda idea di creare un governo che al 99% fallirà lo sta aiutando tantissimo. Se c'è una cosa su cui il comico genovese ha perfettamente ragione è che questi non ci stan capendo nulla e che ormai son finiti.


Hai centrato perfettamente il punto. 
Ragazzi, vi pongo una domanda: secondo voi questo governo durerà? Secondo voi, dopo il tampone Monti e l'inefficace Letta, Renzi riuscirà a combinare qualcosa? La logica vorrebbe dargli fiducia ma provando a fare un'analisi politica più lungimirante, secondo voi il terzo governo non eletto, nonché governo delle larghe intese(con Alfano)ce la farà? Per me no.
Proprio per questo credo che Renzi abbia sbagliato tutto nel cercare così frettolosamente la poltrona, anzi, pensavo volesse andare alle urne e lì stravincere rubando i voti al centrodestra, cioè fingendosi l'erede di B. dopo l'incontro per discutere della legge elettorale, in un altro topic ho ipotizzato che Renzi stesse per mettere in atto una mossa politica clamorosa ma questa malcelata brama di potere nella corsa al Quirinale mi ha fatto ricredere, mi ha fatto ricredere perché questo governo non durerà e si finirà alle urne.
Alle urne, secondo voi, chi vincerà? Vincerà Grillo, voi dite che ne esce sconfitto ma per chi? Per i 5 stelle Grillo si sta comportando in maniera esemplare, continuando sulla linea politica del "no compromessi", quindi, come ha scritto juventino, qualora Renzi dovesse fallire(molto ma molto probabile), Renzi si sarebbe suicidato prima del dovuto, B. ormai non c'entra più nulla e Grillo riuscirà a stravincere alle elezioni, proprio perché lui "lo aveva detto". 
Vorrei ricordare che Grillo se l'è giocata praticamente alla pari con le due grandi coalizioni degli ultimi vent'anni nell'ultima tornata elettorale, nella prossima li schiaccerà. Populista, schiamazzatore, comico? Sia pure, intanto non sta perdendo alcuna fiducia ma la sta guadagnando.
Ah, qualora Renzi dovesse fallire, credo che non sentirei più la necessità di votare PD, dato che in Matteo c'ho creduto ma un altro fallimento certificherebbe la completa inettitudine di destra e sinistra e a quel punto mi sentirò in dovere di dare una chance ai 5 stelle.


----------



## andre (20 Febbraio 2014)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Hai centrato perfettamente il punto.
> Ragazzi, vi pongo una domanda: secondo voi questo governo durerà? Secondo voi, dopo il tampone Monti e l'inefficace Letta, Renzi riuscirà a combinare qualcosa? La logica vorrebbe dargli fiducia ma provando a fare un'analisi politica più lungimirante, secondo voi il terzo governo non eletto, nonché governo delle larghe intese(con Alfano)ce la farà? Per me no.
> Proprio per questo credo che Renzi abbia sbagliato tutto nel cercare così frettolosamente la poltrona, anzi, pensavo volesse andare alle urne e lì stravincere rubando i voti al centrodestra, cioè fingendosi l'erede di B. dopo l'incontro per discutere della legge elettorale, in un altro topic ho ipotizzato che Renzi stesse per mettere in atto una mossa politica clamorosa ma questa malcelata brama di potere nella corsa al Quirinale mi ha fatto ricredere, mi ha fatto ricredere perché questo governo non durerà e si finirà alle urne.
> Alle urne, secondo voi, chi vincerà? Vincerà Grillo, voi dite che ne esce sconfitto ma per chi? Per i 5 stelle Grillo si sta comportando in maniera esemplare, continuando sulla linea politica del "no compromessi", quindi, come ha scritto juventino, qualora Renzi dovesse fallire(molto ma molto probabile), Renzi si sarebbe suicidato prima del dovuto, B. ormai non c'entra più nulla e Grillo riuscirà a stravincere alle elezioni, proprio perché lui "lo aveva detto".
> ...


Sull'improvviso cambio di manovra di Renzi ho anche io qualche dubbio. Secondo me è stato "obbligato", anche perchè non ci credo che si sia fatto dare l'incarico senza nemmeno aver contattato qualche possibile ministro ed aver avuto il suo ok.


----------



## juventino (20 Febbraio 2014)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Hai centrato perfettamente il punto.
> Ragazzi, vi pongo una domanda: secondo voi questo governo durerà? Secondo voi, dopo il tampone Monti e l'inefficace Letta, Renzi riuscirà a combinare qualcosa? La logica vorrebbe dargli fiducia ma provando a fare un'analisi politica più lungimirante, secondo voi il terzo governo non eletto, nonché governo delle larghe intese(con Alfano)ce la farà? Per me no.
> Proprio per questo credo che Renzi abbia sbagliato tutto nel cercare così frettolosamente la poltrona, anzi, pensavo volesse andare alle urne e lì stravincere rubando i voti al centrodestra, cioè fingendosi l'erede di B. dopo l'incontro per discutere della legge elettorale, in un altro topic ho ipotizzato che Renzi stesse per mettere in atto una mossa politica clamorosa ma questa malcelata brama di potere nella corsa al Quirinale mi ha fatto ricredere, mi ha fatto ricredere perché questo governo non durerà e si finirà alle urne.
> Alle urne, secondo voi, chi vincerà? Vincerà Grillo, voi dite che ne esce sconfitto ma per chi? Per i 5 stelle Grillo si sta comportando in maniera esemplare, continuando sulla linea politica del "no compromessi", quindi, come ha scritto juventino, qualora Renzi dovesse fallire(molto ma molto probabile), Renzi si sarebbe suicidato prima del dovuto, B. ormai non c'entra più nulla e Grillo riuscirà a stravincere alle elezioni, proprio perché lui "lo aveva detto".
> ...



Bravo Splendidi, hai capito perfettamente il mio pensiero 
E vi dirò di più:vedrete che fra poco se ne accorgeranno anche loro e che faranno di tutto per tirare a campare fino al 2018. Il 2018 sarà la deadline, l'anno del "giudizio", l'anno in cui molti partiti spariranno definitivamente (la Lega, NCD, Fratelli d'Italia, Sel) a causa dell'Italicum. Inoltre potrebbe essere anche l'anno dell'abbandono di B. (avrà 82 anni e non sono certo che avrà ancora la forza di fare campagna elettorale, che sia candidabile o no, cambia poco per il CDX). L'anno della fine definitiva della Seconda (Vergognosa) Repubblica.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (20 Febbraio 2014)

andre ha scritto:


> Sull'improvviso cambio di manovra di Renzi ho anche io qualche dubbio. Secondo me è stato "obbligato", anche perchè non ci credo che si sia fatto dare l'incarico senza nemmeno aver contattato qualche possibile ministro ed aver avuto il suo ok.


Io in Renzi ci credevo, speravo andasse a vincere alle urne per avere il governo, invece se l'è anticostituzionalmente arrogato, proprio lui che parlava dell'importanza del voto popolare per mettere in piedi un governo ma poi quale governo? Quelle delle larghe intese? Ah, vorrei ricordare che sempre lui parlava di far cessare le larghe intese.
Insomma, l'eroe di Palazzo Vecchio è caduto difronte alla possibilità di avere tutto e subito. Grillo se non altro sta mostrando delle idee e anche un'intrinseca coerenza in esse, Renzi ad ora si è mostrato non meno "corrotto"(eticamente parlando)degli altri.


----------



## juventino (20 Febbraio 2014)

andre ha scritto:


> Sull'improvviso cambio di manovra di Renzi ho anche io qualche dubbio. Secondo me è stato "obbligato", anche perchè non ci credo che si sia fatto dare l'incarico senza nemmeno aver contattato qualche possibile ministro ed aver avuto il suo ok.



Secondo me l'intenzione di Renzi di dare una svolta ci stava tutta e a mio avviso era anche giusta (il governo Letta è stato a dir poco inconsistente). Ma doveva provare un'altra soluzione (le urne dopo la legge elettorale).


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (20 Febbraio 2014)

juventino ha scritto:


> Bravo Splendidi, hai capito perfettamente il mio pensiero
> E vi dirò di più:vedrete che fra poco se ne accorgeranno anche loro e che faranno di tutto per tirare a campare fino al 2018. Il 2018 sarà la deadline, l'anno del "giudizio", l'anno in cui molti partiti spariranno definitivamente (la Lega, NCD, Fratelli d'Italia, Sel) a causa dell'Italicum. Inoltre potrebbe essere anche l'anno dell'abbandono di B. (avrà 82 anni e non sono certo che avrà ancora la forza di fare campagna elettorale, che sia candidabile o no, cambia poco per il CDX). L'anno della fine definitiva della Seconda (Vergognosa) Repubblica.


Tu dici che questo governo arriverà addirittura al 2018? Se sarà un fallimento per me non durerà più di Monti, quindi la deadline arriverà molto presto. Spero che arrivi molto presto perché un altro governo di fallimenti è insostenibile, a quel punto darò fiducia a Grillo e a come va va, sarà un comico ma ribadisco che è l'unico che sta portando avanti delle idee, forse è l'unico per mano del quale potrebbe finire la Seconda Repubblica.


----------



## andre (20 Febbraio 2014)

juventino ha scritto:


> Secondo me l'intenzione di Renzi di dare una svolta ci stava tutta e a mio avviso era anche giusta (il governo Letta è stato a dir poco inconsistente). Ma doveva provare un'altra soluzione (le urne dopo la legge elettorale).



Ha sfiduciato il governo Letta proprio il giorno precedente a quello in cui sarebbe arrivata la proposta della legge elettorale in parlamento, veramente c'è qualcosa sotto che non riesco a spiegarmi. Poteva aspettare almeno qualche giorno e vedere cosa sarebbe successo.


----------



## juventino (20 Febbraio 2014)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Tu dici che questo governo arriverà addirittura al 2018? Se sarà un fallimento per me non durerà più di Monti, quindi la deadline arriverà molto presto. Spero che arrivi molto presto perché un altro governo di fallimenti è insostenibile, a quel punto darò fiducia a Grillo e a come va va, sarà un comico ma ribadisco che è l'unico che sta portando avanti delle idee, forse è l'unico per mano del quale potrebbe finire la Seconda Repubblica.



Negli ultimi vent'anni purtroppo gli interessi dei partiti e dei gruppi d'interesse si sono rivelati più pesanti dei disastri (basti pensare che Berlusconi dal 2001 al 2006 si è fatto in sella un'intera legislatura di disastri e ciò che è successo col quinquennio (1996-2001) del Centrosinistra con le faide interne fra D'Alema, Prodi e Bertinotti). Anticipare il voto significherebbe anticipare la deadline. Poi per carità, magari lo facessero (in caso di fallimento), almeno ce li toglieremo dalle balle prima della scadenza.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (20 Febbraio 2014)

juventino ha scritto:


> Negli ultimi vent'anni purtroppo gli interessi dei partiti e dei gruppi d'interesse si sono rivelati più pesanti dei disastri (basti pensare che Berlusconi dal 2001 al 2006 si è fatto in sella un'intera legislatura di disastri e ciò che è successo col quinquennio (1996-2001) del Centrosinistra con le faide interne fra D'Alema, Prodi e Bertinotti). Anticipare il voto significherebbe anticipare la deadline. Poi per carità, magari lo facessero (in caso di fallimento), almeno ce li toglieremo dalle balle prima della scadenza.


Credo non sia più epoca di legislature disastrose, poi oh, c'è soltanto da sperare che si vada alle urne il prima possibile.


----------



## juventino (20 Febbraio 2014)

andre ha scritto:


> Ha sfiduciato il governo Letta proprio il giorno precedente a quello in cui sarebbe arrivata la proposta della legge elettorale in parlamento, veramente c'è qualcosa sotto che non riesco a spiegarmi. Poteva aspettare almeno qualche giorno e vedere cosa sarebbe successo.



Io credo che le pressioni possano averle fatte i partiti più piccoli. Loro lo sanno benissimo che questa è la loro ultima legislatura, dopodiché andranno a far compagnia a Di Pietro, Rifondazione e compagnia cantante.


----------



## juventino (20 Febbraio 2014)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Credo non sia più epoca di legislature disastrose, poi oh, c'è soltanto da sperare che si vada alle urne il prima possibile.



Può darsi anche che abbia ragione te. Comunque si, a questo punto meglio andare al voto il prima possibile.


----------



## Dumbaghi (20 Febbraio 2014)

Grillo ha chiacchierato, Renzie l'ha guardato, ha dato una botta al jukebox, schioccato le dita e se n'è andato con due sgrille


Grande Renzi


----------



## Hell Krusty (20 Febbraio 2014)

Stavo ripensando alle parole di Grillo: tra le altre cose ha accusato Renzi di aver fatto copia/incolla di metà del programma del M5S. Non dovrebbe esserne contento? E' evidente che il programma non conta. Conta solo il potere.


----------



## Super_Lollo (20 Febbraio 2014)

Hell Krusty ha scritto:


> Stavo ripensando alle parole di Grillo: tra le altre cose ha accusato Renzi di aver fatto copia/incolla di metà del programma del M5S. Non dovrebbe esserne contento? E' evidente che il programma non conta. Conta solo il potere.



Il punto è quello , hai copiato ? Bene ricordatelo quando i ragazzi porteranno queste idee al voto ... Ovviamente Runziusconi voterà no alla proposta 5 stelle .

Cmq questa mattina ho sentito tantissima gente contenta del contenuto delle parole di grillo un po meno del modo ... Fatto sta che i voti 5 stelle aumentano sempre più per buona pace di chi si fa ancora fregare dalla banda De Benedetti


----------



## Hammer (20 Febbraio 2014)

Fabriman94 ha scritto:


> Dialogo inutile. Fossi stato Grillo sarei rimasto a casa, piuttosto che farmi prendere in giro da Renzi (che non ha dato una risposta seria).



Non ha dato una risposta perché il democratico Grillo non gli ha permesso di replicare. "Non ti concedo neanche un minuto"

Avrebbe fatto molto meglio a lasciar finire Renzi e a demolirlo successivamente, ribadendo la volontà di non fare accordi di nessun genere. Grillo a mio avviso ha sbagliato molto.


----------



## carlocarlo (20 Febbraio 2014)

Hammer ha scritto:


> Non ha dato una risposta perché il democratico Grillo non gli ha permesso di replicare. "Non ti concedo neanche un minuto"
> 
> Avrebbe fatto molto meglio a lasciar finire Renzi e a demolirlo successivamente, ribadendo la volontà di non fare accordi di nessun genere. Grillo a mio avviso ha sbagliato molto.



renzi non ha chiesto accordi a grillo! gli voleva solo illustrare il suo programma.


----------



## Hammer (20 Febbraio 2014)

carlocarlo ha scritto:


> renzi non ha chiesto accordi a grillo! gli voleva solo illustrare il suo programma.



Hai ragione, specifico meglio: ribadendo la volontà di non collaborare. Insomma, di non volerci aver niente a che fare


----------



## carlocarlo (20 Febbraio 2014)

Hammer ha scritto:


> Hai ragione, specifico meglio: ribadendo la volontà di non collaborare. Insomma, di non volerci aver niente a che fare



BBC News - Anti-elite MP Grillo lambasts Italy PM-designate Renzi

ecco cosa ne pensa la bbc. invece che i nostri giornali al 74esimo posto per liberta di stampa


----------



## Hammer (20 Febbraio 2014)

carlocarlo ha scritto:


> BBC News - Anti-elite MP Grillo lambasts Italy PM-designate Renzi
> 
> ecco cosa ne pensa la bbc. invece che i nostri giornali al 74esimo posto per liberta di stampa



Mi fa piacere cosa ha visto la BBC, ma rimango della mia idea. Io ho visto uno che, durante le consultazioni per il nuovo governo, non un talk show, non permette all'avversario di replicare zittendolo.

(Specifico: non sono un fan di Renzi)


----------



## carlocarlo (20 Febbraio 2014)

Hammer ha scritto:


> Mi fa piacere cosa ha visto la BBC, ma rimango della mia idea. Io ho visto uno che, *durante le consultazioni per il nuovo governo*, non un talk show, non permette all'avversario di replicare zittendolo.
> 
> (Specifico: non sono un fan di Renzi)



ripeto per l'ennessima volta.
Renzi non ha chiesto a renzi la fiducia! renzi voleva illustrare a grillo il programma, siccome non era quello lo scopo dell'incontro! grillo lo ha mandato a ******.

con questo chiudo.

forza milan e amen


----------



## cris (20 Febbraio 2014)

si il bello e che i giornaletti italiani tutti a dire "Renzi owna Grillo", casualmente molti giornali esteri non son di questa idea.


----------



## smallball (20 Febbraio 2014)

sarei curioso di sapere l'opinione della stampa tedesca


----------



## Brain84 (20 Febbraio 2014)

Renzi può non volere il favore di Grillo, ma che lo si voglia ammettere o meno, senza un minimo di consenso da parte dei 5 stelle, questo governo è destinato a morire


----------



## #Dodo90# (20 Febbraio 2014)

Secondo un sondaggio Ixe commissionato da Agorà per il 43% ha vinto Renzi, per il 13% Grillo, per il 10% nessuno dei due e il 34% non ha visto niente


----------



## Super_Lollo (20 Febbraio 2014)

I sondaggi come quelli di Silvio


----------



## #Dodo90# (20 Febbraio 2014)

Se non è approvato dallo zio non vale, giusto


----------



## Tobi (21 Febbraio 2014)

Ahahah grillo ha violato la democrazia?
Monti,Letta,Renzi.......3 personaggi che non sono stati eletti dal popolo ma.ai quali è stata ASSEGNATA la.poltrona.
Ps: Beppe lo ha distrutto nel video,altrochè, peccato sia.durato poco stavo godendo come non so cosa


----------



## juventino (21 Febbraio 2014)

#Dodo90# ha scritto:


> Secondo un sondaggio Ixe commissionato da Agorà per il 43% ha vinto Renzi, per il 13% Grillo, per il 10% nessuno dei due e il 34% non ha visto niente



Niente di cui stupirsi. Lo scontro è un investimento di Grillo per il dopo fallimento del governo Renzi. Vedrete che lì le opinioni cambieranno parecchio.


----------



## Tobi (21 Febbraio 2014)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> l'ha ammazzato .. e si è comportato ESATTAMENTE come vuole un elettore 5 stelle .. niente compromessi con chi fa parte del sistema marcio che Renzie rappresenta.. il futuro ci darà risposte.. o tutto o niente . Avanti cosi



Condivido


----------



## Angstgegner (21 Febbraio 2014)

Mi è sembrato il confronto tra 2 tronisti di _Uomini e Donne_.
Come siamo conciati male.
"Esci da questo blog" farà la storia della politica trash


----------



## Liuk (21 Febbraio 2014)

Tobi ha scritto:


> Monti,Letta,Renzi.......3 personaggi che non sono stati eletti dal popolo ma.ai quali è stata ASSEGNATA la.poltrona.



Ancora con sta storia? Mi spieghi quando mai il popolo ha eletto il presidente del consiglio?
Siamo una repubblica parlamentare, il popolo vota chi va in parlamento, poi è il parlamento che elegge il presidente.
Prima di parlare bisognerebbe almeno conoscere le basi.


----------



## carlocarlo (21 Febbraio 2014)

Liuk ha scritto:


> Ancora con sta storia? Mi spieghi quando mai il popolo ha eletto il presidente del consiglio?
> Siamo una repubblica parlamentare, il popolo vota chi va in parlamento, poi è il parlamento che elegge il presidente.
> Prima di parlare bisognerebbe almeno conoscere le basi.



quello che dici è vero. nonostante questo si è sempre esposto il candidato premier, e in caso di caduta non si è mai cambiato 2 volte premier.

quando i tuoi amici fanno l'80% di decreti legge ricordali che siamo una reppublica parlamentare!


----------



## Liuk (21 Febbraio 2014)

carlocarlo ha scritto:


> quello che dici è vero. nonostante questo si è sempre esposto il candidato premier, e in caso di caduta non si è mai cambiato 2 volte premier.
> 
> quando i tuoi amici fanno l'80% di decreti legge ricordali che siamo una reppublica parlamentare!



Non ho sentito obiezioni però nelle ultime settimane quando Grillo e Berlusconi dicevano ogni 20 minuti che la democrazia è in pericolo perché Renzi non è stato eletto.
Renzi è comunque espressione del primo partito d'Italia.
E per la cronaca, non ho mai votato né PDL né PD. Nemmeno Lega, Sel, Udc se è per quello.
Ma Grillo fa fare un figurone a tutti questi partiti in quanto a serietà e competenza.
Proprio perché con le ultime elezioni hanno avuto una grande opportunità, fa rabbia vedere che la stanno sprecando mandando avanti dei cialtroni e mandando affan___ tutti quelli che non sono loro. In politica (e in democrazia) si dialoga; poi magari non ci si trova d'accordo, ma decidendo di non dialogare nemmeno non faranno mai nulla. Tantovaleva tentare davvero il colpo di stato o la rivoluzione armata a quel punto, visto che con questi presupposti la dittatura sarebbe l'unica forma di governo a poter funzionare: se la pensi come noi tutto ok, altrimenti sei un delinquente, sei casta, sei stupido, non capisci una mazza.


----------



## James Watson (21 Febbraio 2014)

Liuk ha scritto:


> Ancora con sta storia? Mi spieghi quando mai il popolo ha eletto il presidente del consiglio?
> Siamo una repubblica parlamentare, il popolo vota chi va in parlamento, poi è il parlamento che elegge il presidente.
> Prima di parlare bisognerebbe almeno conoscere le basi.



Cosa ti aspetti, Liuk? ci sono in giro un sacco di persone che parlano di democrazia senza neanche mai aver letto la costituzione..


----------



## Doctore (21 Febbraio 2014)

Liuk ha scritto:


> Ancora con sta storia? Mi spieghi quando mai il popolo ha eletto il presidente del consiglio?
> Siamo una repubblica parlamentare, il popolo vota chi va in parlamento, poi è il parlamento che elegge il presidente.
> Prima di parlare bisognerebbe almeno conoscere le basi.



non sono grillino ne berlusconiano...però quando vi attaccate in modo cosi strumentale alla forma mi sembrate dei berlugrillini.
Chi ha votato pd nelle ultime elezioni voleva bersani premier chi ha votato pdl voleva berlusconi e chi ha m5s voleva grillo(anche se alla fine ci andava un adepto di scientology che faceva da controfigura).


----------



## mandraghe (21 Febbraio 2014)

A quelli che parlano di premier eletto dal parlamento consiglio, oltre alla costituzione, di leggersi anche qualche manuale di diritto costituzionale...magari scopriranno che non è proprio corretto ciò che dstanno affermando da giorni.

inoltre incollo quello che ho scritto qualche dì addietro:

Secondo la costituzione *formale*, che poi è quella che conta, ormai in Italia, dall'introduzione del mattarellum, è il popolo che in termini seppur indiretti elegge il Primo ministro...dovrei citare la teoria di Mortati ma non c'ho voglia, comunque su internet c'è tanto...

E comunque i governi privi di leggitimazione popolare (D'Alema, Amato, Monti, Letta ecc.) son durati molto poco ed hanno governato da schifo.


----------



## Liuk (21 Febbraio 2014)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> A quelli che parlano di premier eletto dal parlamento consiglio, oltre alla costituzione, di leggersi anche qualche manuale di diritto costituzionale...magari scopriranno che non è proprio corretto ciò che dstanno affermando da giorni.
> 
> inoltre incollo quello che ho scritto qualche dì addietro:
> 
> ...



Sul fatto che Monti abbia governato da schifo avrei qualcosa da ridire.
Ah già, Monti ha alzato le tasse quindi è brutto e cattivo.
Sicuramente la casalinga di Voghera o il complottista dei microchip o Vito Crimi o la Lombardi avrebbero fatto meglio.

Sempre più convinto che il male dell'Italia non si quello che è in parlamento ma quello che è fuori.
Mi potete venire a dire che i politici non sono stati una soluzione e posso essere d'accordo.
Ma il problema dell'Italia sono l'80%-90% degli italiani.


----------



## carlocarlo (21 Febbraio 2014)

Liuk ha scritto:


> Sul fatto che Monti abbia governato da schifo avrei qualcosa da ridire.
> Ah già, Monti ha alzato le tasse quindi è brutto e cattivo.
> Sicuramente la casalinga di Voghera o il complottista dei microchip o Vito Crimi o la Lombardi avrebbero fatto meglio.
> 
> ...



i due miliardi e mezzo alla morgan & stanley?


----------



## Liuk (21 Febbraio 2014)

carlocarlo ha scritto:


> i due miliardi e mezzo alla morgan & stanley?



Il fatto che l'Italia era in mezzo a una strada e adesso invece ha possibilità di ripresa?
Cosa pensi che sarebbe successo con Grillo o Casaleggio al posto di Monti in quel momento?


----------



## mandraghe (21 Febbraio 2014)

Liuk ha scritto:


> Sul fatto che Monti abbia governato da schifo avrei qualcosa da ridire.
> Ah già, Monti ha alzato le tasse quindi è brutto e cattivo.
> Sicuramente la casalinga di Voghera o il complottista dei microchip o Vito Crimi o la Lombardi avrebbero fatto meglio.
> 
> ...




Ha governato così bene che gli italiani soddisfatti e contenti hanno votato in massa....per Grillo e per Berlusconi 

I tedeschi loro si erano soddisfattissimi di Monti....


----------



## andre (21 Febbraio 2014)

Liuk ha scritto:


> Il fatto che l'Italia era in mezzo a una strada e adesso invece ha possibilità di ripresa?
> Cosa pensi che sarebbe successo con Grillo o Casaleggio al posto di Monti in quel momento?



Ha governato talmente bene da riuscire a fare una delle leggi più abominevoli degli ultimi 20 anni.


----------



## Doctore (21 Febbraio 2014)

Liuk ha scritto:


> Il fatto che l'Italia era in mezzo a una strada e adesso invece ha possibilità di ripresa?
> Cosa pensi che sarebbe successo con Grillo o Casaleggio al posto di Monti in quel momento?



Ma eravamo in mezzo a una strada solo perche berlusconi ha detto niet al commissariamento economico dell europa...ehm volevo dire germania.
Monti non ha fatto nulla di straordinario ha solo chinato la testa e ha eseguito gli ordini salvando le banche tedesche...e magicamente finì la speculazione.
Sicuramente con il programma elettorale dei 5 stelle qualsiasi paese colerebbe a picco...visto che il loro esempio è l argentina


----------



## Liuk (21 Febbraio 2014)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Ha governato così bene che gli italiani soddisfatti e contenti hanno votato in massa....per Grillo e per Berlusconi



Gli italiani (la maggior parte) non capiscono una sega.
Infatti han votato Berlusconi per anni, ora votano Grillo.
Anzi il vero scopo delle buffonate di Grillo è raccattare i voti dei più babbei, quelli che fino a qualche anno fa nemmeno votavano perché la politica era troppo noiosa e difficile, invece "Vaffa" e "Tutti a casa" è facile da capire.

Ribadisco, il problema dell'Italia sono gli italiani... i piccoli e grandi evasori, chi cerca sempre la scorciatoia, chi si fa raccomandare, chi raccomanda, chi non rilascia lo scontrino, chi aspetta sempre che siano gli altri a risolvere i suoi problemi.
La politica non è riuscita a risolvere tanti problemi, ma chi crea i problemi non sono i politici.


----------



## mandraghe (21 Febbraio 2014)

Liuk ha scritto:


> Gli italiani (la maggior parte) non capiscono una sega.
> Infatti han votato Berlusconi per anni, ora votano Grillo.
> Anzi il vero scopo delle buffonate di Grillo è raccattare i voti dei più babbei, quelli che fino a qualche anno fa nemmeno votavano perché la politica era troppo noiosa e difficile, invece "Vaffa" e "Tutti a casa" è facile da capire.
> 
> ...



E' troppo semplicistico il tuo ragionamento, gli italiani credo abbiano invece una pazienza enorme perchè dopo essere presi in giro da tutti a dx a sx e al centro, non si sono ancora ribellati, e menomale che molti si rivolgono a Grillo, che in un certo senso "democratizza" la protesta (e dico ciò non essendo un suo fans eh), perchè in un altra situazione e con un altro popolo andrebbero a Roma e li prenderebbero tutti a calci a cominciare dal mummione quirinalizio, su Monti lasciamo perdere molti ti hanno risposto e comunque la vediamo in modo diverso...comunque se la colpa è di chi si alza alle sei per guadagnare mille euro al mese e pagare le tasse senza protestare dico solo boh!!

C'è l'evasione certo, ma sai quante persone sono costrette a lavorare in nero altrimenti non ce la fanno?? Tantissime e non ne sono né fieri né orgogliosi, tutt'altro...anzi molti prima erano regolari ma con la crisi e le tasse sono stati obbligati a scivolare nell'illegalità e ripeto pochi ne vanno fieri...


----------



## Liuk (21 Febbraio 2014)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> E' troppo semplicistico il tuo ragionamento, gli italiani credo abbiano invece una pazienza enorme perchè dopo essere presi in giro da tutti a dx a sx e al centro, non si sono ancora ribellati, e menomale che molti si rivolgono a Grillo, che in un certo senso "democratizza" la protesta (e dico ciò non essendo un suo fans eh), perchè in un altra situazione e con un altro popolo andrebbero a Roma e li prenderebbero tutti a calci a cominciare dal mummione quirinalizio, su Monti lasciamo perdere molti ti hanno risposto e comunque la vediamo in modo diverso...comunque se la colpa è di chi si alza alle sei per guadagnare mille euro al mese e pagare le tasse senza protestare dico solo boh!!
> 
> C'è l'evasione certo, ma sai quante persone sono costrette a lavorare in nero altrimenti non ce la fanno?? Tantissime e non ne sono né fieri né orgogliosi, tutt'altro...anzi molti prima erano regolari ma con la crisi e le tasse sono stati obbligati a scivolare nell'illegalità e ripeto pochi ne vanno fieri...



Quando la crisi ancora non c'era, anche nel massimo periodo di benessere economico, c'è sempre stato chi non rilasciava scontrini, chi evadeva le tasse, i finti invalidi, i dipendenti pubblici assenteisti.
Nessuno di quelli che è andato in pensione a 40 anni si è lamentato e ha fatto notare che forse c'era qualcosa che non andava.
Ma d'altra parte se il traffico è tremendo è colpa del sindaco, mica colpa mia che parcheggio sempre in doppia fila...
Gli italiani hanno semplicemente la classe politica che si meritano.
Riguardo poi chi si deve alzare alle 6 del mattino per 1000 euro, evidentemente non hanno mai acquisito nessuna abilità e non possiedono nessuna competenza per poter ambire ad un lavoro che non sia alzarsi alle 6 per 1000 euro al mese.


----------



## Mithos (21 Febbraio 2014)

Liuk ha scritto:


> Quando la crisi ancora non c'era, anche nel massimo periodo di benessere economico, c'è sempre stato chi non rilasciava scontrini, chi evadeva le tasse, i finti invalidi, i dipendenti pubblici assenteisti.
> Nessuno di quelli che è andato in pensione a 40 anni si è lamentato e ha fatto notare che forse c'era qualcosa che non andava.
> Ma d'altra parte se il traffico è tremendo è colpa del sindaco, mica colpa mia che parcheggio sempre in doppia fila...
> Gli italiani hanno semplicemente la classe politica che si meritano.
> *Riguardo poi chi si deve alzare alle 6 del mattino per 1000 euro, evidentemente non hanno mai acquisito nessuna abilità e non possiedono nessuna competenza per poter ambire ad un lavoro che non sia alzarsi alle 6 per 1000 euro al mese.*



Hai ragione,frodare il fisco per milioni di euro o esportare capitali all'estero sono abilità e competenze che tutti dovremmo possedere


----------



## cris (21 Febbraio 2014)

Liuk ha scritto:


> Quando la crisi ancora non c'era, anche nel massimo periodo di benessere economico, c'è sempre stato chi non rilasciava scontrini, chi evadeva le tasse, i finti invalidi, i dipendenti pubblici assenteisti.
> Nessuno di quelli che è andato in pensione a 40 anni si è lamentato e ha fatto notare che forse c'era qualcosa che non andava.
> Ma d'altra parte se il traffico è tremendo è colpa del sindaco, mica colpa mia che parcheggio sempre in doppia fila...
> Gli italiani hanno semplicemente la classe politica che si meritano.
> Riguardo poi chi si deve alzare alle 6 del mattino per 1000 euro, evidentemente non hanno mai acquisito nessuna abilità e non possiedono nessuna competenza per poter ambire ad un lavoro che non sia alzarsi alle 6 per 1000 euro al mese.



che ti credi, che un laureato con abilita specifiche quando assunto, e per anni successivamente, non prenda 1000-1200 al mese? ciao core..


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (21 Febbraio 2014)

cris ha scritto:


> che ti credi, che un laureato con abilita specifiche quando assunto, e per anni successivamente, non prenda 1000-1200 al mese? ciao core..



No alt perché prima ti fanno fare lo stage a 600 euro e poi se ne parla


----------



## Liuk (21 Febbraio 2014)

Mithos ha scritto:


> Hai ragione,frodare il fisco per milioni di euro o esportare capitali all'estero sono abilità e competenze che tutti dovremmo possedere



Sto parlando di semplici competenze lavorative. Chi decide di restare ignorante merita di prendere 1000 euro al mese per spaccare sassi con un sasso e fare sacrifici per tutta la vita. Poi c'è chi i sacrifici li fa negli anni dell'istruzione per uscire dalla mediocrità e per meritarsi un futuro migliore. Tanti miei compagni delle medie avevano tutte le possibilità del mondo, ma han deciso di mollare gli studi per comprarsi il motorino e perché studiare era da sfigati. Ora faranno i morti di fame per tutta la vita.


----------



## Liuk (21 Febbraio 2014)

cris ha scritto:


> che ti credi, che un laureato con abilita specifiche quando assunto, e per anni successivamente, non prenda 1000-1200 al mese? ciao core..



Dipende dalla laurea.


----------



## Tobi (21 Febbraio 2014)

Liuk ha scritto:


> Gli italiani (la maggior parte) non capiscono una sega.
> Infatti han votato Berlusconi per anni, ora votano Grillo.
> Anzi il vero scopo delle buffonate di Grillo è raccattare i voti dei più babbei, quelli che fino a qualche anno fa nemmeno votavano perché la politica era troppo noiosa e difficile, invece "Vaffa" e "Tutti a casa" è facile da capire.
> 
> ...



ma smettila per cortesia....
e cosi monti avrebbe salvato l'italia? l'italia l'ha salvata il cittadino che si è messo la mano nella tasca ed ha dovuto pagare tasse su tasse per far contenta l'unione europea. Altro che miracolo, Super Mario Monti si preoccupava della politica estera mentre metteva il paese in ginocchio, facendo chiudere 250.000 aziende e facendo suicidare un botto di persone.
Chiedi ai familiari di quella gente che si è suicidata se il governo monti è stato un buon governo.
Gli evasori fiscali ci sono perchè la pressione che lo stato mette al lavoratore è ormai all'estremo. Non potrai mai e poi mai combattere l'evasione fiscale se continui ad aumentare le tasse vigenti e ad introdurne di nuove.

E aggiungo, dello spread a 250 punti non me ne faccio proprio nulla se poi il paese è dominato dalla disoccupazione e dal precariato


----------



## andre (21 Febbraio 2014)

Tobi ha scritto:


> ma smettila per cortesia....
> e cosi monti avrebbe salvato l'italia? l'italia l'ha salvata il cittadino che si è messo la mano nella tasca ed ha dovuto pagare tasse su tasse per far contenta l'unione europea. Altro che miracolo, Super Mario Monti si preoccupava della politica estera mentre metteva il paese in ginocchio, facendo chiudere 250.000 aziende e facendo suicidare un botto di persone.
> Chiedi ai familiari di quella gente che si è suicidata se il governo monti è stato un buon governo.
> Gli evasori fiscali ci sono perchè la pressione che lo stato mette al lavoratore è ormai all'estremo. Non potrai mai e poi mai combattere l'evasione fiscale se continui ad aumentare le tasse vigenti e ad introdurne di nuove.
> ...



No Tobi, è giusto che si siano suicidati. Se non si sono fatti il mazzo prima per poter sopravvivere alla crisi sono solo fatti loro, giusto Liuk?


----------



## Liuk (21 Febbraio 2014)

Tobi ha scritto:


> ma smettila per cortesia....
> e cosi monti avrebbe salvato l'italia? l'italia l'ha salvata il cittadino che si è messo la mano nella tasca ed ha dovuto pagare tasse su tasse per far contenta l'unione europea. Altro che miracolo, Super Mario Monti si preoccupava della politica estera mentre metteva il paese in ginocchio, facendo chiudere 250.000 aziende e facendo suicidare un botto di persone.
> Chiedi ai familiari di quella gente che si è suicidata se il governo monti è stato un buon governo.
> Gli evasori fiscali ci sono perchè la pressione che lo stato mette al lavoratore è ormai all'estremo. Non potrai mai e poi mai combattere l'evasione fiscale se continui ad aumentare le tasse vigenti e ad introdurne di nuove.



Eh si è stato proprio Monti a mettere il paese in ginocchio.
Ma hai ragione, le tasse dovremmo evaderle tutti quanti. Così sì che l'Italia diventerà un paradiso.
Anzi, niente più tasse e reddito di cittadinanza a tutti, ancora meglio.
Magari anche un ******* da Belen ogni mattina per tutti.


----------



## cris (21 Febbraio 2014)

Liuk ha scritto:


> Dipende dalla laurea.



dipende dalle spintarelle.


----------



## Liuk (21 Febbraio 2014)

andre ha scritto:


> No Tobi, è giusto che si siano suicidati. Se non si sono fatti il mazzo prima per poter sopravvivere alla crisi sono solo fatti loro, giusto Liuk?



La colpa degli imprenditori e dei lavoratori stritolati dalle tasse è degli imprenditori e dei lavoratori che le tasse non le pagano.


----------



## Liuk (21 Febbraio 2014)

cris ha scritto:


> dipende dalle spintarelle.



Ovvio, perché siamo in Italia, ma con certi percorsi formativi e certe lauree, delle spintarelle se ne può fare tranquillamente a meno. Auguri invece a chi si laurea in filosofia o in scienze delle merendine.


----------



## cris (21 Febbraio 2014)

Liuk ha scritto:


> La colpa degli imprenditori e dei lavoratori stritolati dalle tasse è degli imprenditori e dei lavoratori che le tasse non le pagano.



si, ok, ma si sta parlando di persone, non di numeri.

non si puo ignorare il fatto che le politiche di monti abbiano fatto ammazzare e portato sul lastrico un sacco di gente.


----------



## If Everyone Cared (21 Febbraio 2014)

dopo i troll di bassa lega ecco lo sborone.
non ci facciamo mancare nulla.


----------



## Tobi (21 Febbraio 2014)

Mi piacerebbe sapere quanti anni hai e che lavoro fai.....
Perche da quello che scrivi? Non ti offendere ma tu non hai la minima concezione della realtà


----------



## Liuk (22 Febbraio 2014)

Tobi ha scritto:


> Mi piacerebbe sapere quanti anni hai e che lavoro fai.....
> Perche da quello che scrivi? Non ti offendere ma tu non hai la minima concezione della realtà



Ho ventisette anni e sono un medico chirurgo.
Per sette anni ho studiato e fatto il cameriere per pagarmi gli studi, uscendo la sera una volta a settimana quando andava bene, senza fare tardi perché c'era sempre da studiare. E comunque non è che ci fossero chissà quanti soldi per uscire. Ogni giorno uscivo alle 6 da casa, prendevo il treno, andavo in ospedale e ci restavo fino alle 18-19 di sera, tra lezioni, tirocini e ore di studio. Il sabato e la domenica lavoravo. Molti miei amici iscritti a facoltà umanistiche avevano un sacco di tempo libero, io non potevo uscire quasi mai. Loro studiavano una settimana e prendevano 30 negli esami, io dovevo studiare 3 mesi per magari un 24 o un 26. L'università mi ha tolto tanto, in termini di divertimento ma anche di salute per via dello stress. Non parliamo poi degli anni pre-universitari: siccome ho vissuto e studiato in un paesino di tamarri ignoranti, il fatto di impegnarmi nello studio e di andare bene a scuola mi ha spesso fatto guadagnare botte e prepotenze nei miei confronti (oltretutto non sono mai stato un colosso... insomma il bersaglio perfetto per i bulletti di periferia).
Ora guadagno 100 euro in media al giorno, mentre chi mi sfotteva o mi prendeva di mira non arriva a fine mese e dice che è tutta colpa del governo.

Se poi questo fa di me uno sborone mi dispiace, io dico quello che penso. Io so che sono arrivato dove sono senza spintarelle, senza aiuti da nessuno, senza essere nato in una famiglia ricca.


----------



## Tobi (22 Febbraio 2014)

Buon per te. C è gente laureata ad esempio fisioterapia,giurisprudenza, economia che dopo anni di studio è disoccupata. Io sono diplomato,ho 22 anni e faccio il manager per una società finanziaria. Quei 2000 euro al mese li guadagno e posso permettermi un sacco di cose ma nonostante cio sono indignato della politica italiana


----------



## Doctore (22 Febbraio 2014)

Liuk ha scritto:


> Riguardo poi chi si deve alzare alle 6 del mattino per 1000 euro, evidentemente non hanno mai acquisito nessuna abilità e non possiedono nessuna competenza per poter ambire ad un lavoro che non sia alzarsi alle 6 per 1000 euro al mese.


Ci sono operai anche non specializzati e operatori di call center nei paesi nord europei che vivono dignitosamente e riescono a mantenersi senza problemi...Certo non vivono nel lusso eh.
Il problema in italia non è la mancanza di lavoratori ''specializzati''...perche non tutti possono diventare manager,dirigenti,medici,avvocati(intendo quelli che lavorano)...ma è altro.


----------



## vota DC (22 Febbraio 2014)

Liuk ha scritto:


> Il fatto che l'Italia era in mezzo a una strada e adesso invece ha possibilità di ripresa?



Io personalmente non la vedo questa possibilità. Soprattutto dopo che Napolitano ha messo il veto a un ministro in grado di fare la riforma della giustizia per metterci nghenovoioergastolo.
In ogni caso Monti si è limitato a pavoneggiarsi delle riforme rubricate da Tremonti a partire dal decreto inutile Roma Capitale, semplicemente la classe politica non era pronta per sostenere gli aumenti di tasse di Tremonti e serviva un capro espiatorio in modo che non perdesse troppi voti. Le uniche cose in più di Monti sono i ministeri aggiunti: quello dell'integrazione è farina del sacco di Monti ed è stato il ministero più inutile della storia, nemmeno Cicciobello Renzi ha voluto mantenerlo.


----------



## Tobi (22 Febbraio 2014)

Ma la cosa bella è che qui sul forum c è gente che afferma il grande operato di monti nel 2011.
Ma.mi chiedo come mai alle elezioni prese una miseria di voti nonostante prima avesse fatto benissimo  ?


----------



## andre (22 Febbraio 2014)

Tobi ha scritto:


> Ma la cosa bella è che qui sul forum c è gente che afferma il grande operato di monti nel 2011.
> Ma.mi chiedo come mai alle elezioni prese una miseria di voti nonostante prima avesse fatto benissimo  ?


Perchè la maggior parte degli italiani sono stupidi e quelli che votano Grillo sono dei babbei, cit. di Liuk.


----------



## Liuk (22 Febbraio 2014)

andre ha scritto:


> Perchè la maggior parte degli italiani sono stupidi e quelli che votano Grillo sono dei babbei, cit. di Liuk.



Perché se prendi decisioni necessarie ma impopolari, gli italiani pensano solo che hai alzato le tasse e quindi sei cattivo, non pensano ai motivi che hanno portato a prendere quelle decisioni.

Nei paesi nord europei non hanno tutti i problemi che abbiamo qui, tra mafie, corruzione, evasione, ecc. ecc. Solo qui in Italia vedi folle che acclamano i boss mafiosi, sarà mica colpa dei politici se c'è questa crassa ignoranza diffusa...


----------



## andre (22 Febbraio 2014)

Liuk ha scritto:


> Perché se prendi decisioni necessarie ma impopolari, gli italiani pensano solo che hai alzato le tasse e quindi sei cattivo, non pensano ai motivi che hanno portato a prendere quelle decisioni.
> 
> Nei paesi nord europei non hanno tutti i problemi che abbiamo qui, tra mafie, corruzione, evasione, ecc. ecc. Solo qui in Italia vedi folle che acclamano i boss mafiosi, sarà mica colpa dei politici se c'è questa crassa ignoranza diffusa...



Beh si, ovvio. E' il cittadino comune che deve combattere i grandi evasori fiscali e bloccare la mafia. Gli scudi fiscali li ha fatti la casalinga di Voghera, così come i condoni. La legge anti-corruzione o per il conflitto d'interessi chi la deve fare? Io?


----------



## Liuk (22 Febbraio 2014)

andre ha scritto:


> Beh si, ovvio. E' il cittadino comune che deve combattere i grandi evasori fiscali e bloccare la mafia. Gli scudi fiscali li ha fatti la casalinga di Voghera, così come i condoni. La legge anti-corruzione o per il conflitto d'interessi chi la deve fare? Io?



Non il cittadino comune, ma TUTTI i cittadini comuni. Invece in Italia ci sarà sempre chi truffa, chi evade, chi chiede il pizzo e chi considererà furbo chi evade e chi truffa. Basterebbe che ognuno nel suo piccolo si impegnasse a rispettare le regole, anche quando ignorando le regole potrebbe avere un vantaggio immediato per sé. Lo stato siamo tutti noi, mica solo qualche centinaio di politici a Roma.


----------



## vota DC (22 Febbraio 2014)

Liuk ha scritto:


> Perché se prendi decisioni necessarie ma impopolari



Aumentare le tasse per aumentare la spesa corrente di OTTO MILIARDI è stata una decisione necessaria?


----------



## andre (22 Febbraio 2014)

Liuk ha scritto:


> Non il cittadino comune, ma TUTTI i cittadini comuni. Invece in Italia ci sarà sempre chi truffa, chi evade, chi chiede il pizzo e chi considererà furbo chi evade e chi truffa. Basterebbe che ognuno nel suo piccolo si impegnasse a rispettare le regole, anche quando ignorando le regole potrebbe avere un vantaggio immediato per sé. Lo stato siamo tutti noi, mica solo qualche centinaio di politici a Roma.


In ogni Paese del mondo ci sono persone che se hanno la possibilità di delinquere lo fanno, mica solo in Italia. La differenza è che le soluzioni proposte sono differenti.


----------



## Liuk (22 Febbraio 2014)

Boh pensatela come vi pare.
Io rimango convinto che i governi sono al massimo colpevoli di non essere riusciti a trovare e applicare una soluzione ai problemi.
Ma non sono la causa dei problemi.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (22 Febbraio 2014)

Liuk ha scritto:


> Non il cittadino comune, ma TUTTI i cittadini comuni. Invece in Italia ci sarà sempre chi truffa, chi evade, chi chiede il pizzo e chi considererà furbo chi evade e chi truffa. *Basterebbe che ognuno nel suo piccolo si impegnasse a rispettare le regole*, anche quando ignorando le regole potrebbe avere un vantaggio immediato per sé. Lo stato siamo tutti noi, mica solo qualche centinaio di politici a Roma.



se c'è uno stato forte, rigido, serio con voglia di crescere vedi come cambia la mentalità...invece viviamo in un paese dove non c'è mai un governo compatto e quindi è alta la probabilità di queste cose (mafia, evasione, corruzione ecc.ecc.)
Lo Stato è FONDAMENTALE


----------



## juventino (22 Febbraio 2014)

A me questo arrabbiarsi di molti del successo elettorale di Grillo fa molto sorridere. Secondo voi perché un mediocre comico genovese ha preso così tanti consensi? Semplicemente perché in vent'anni la nostra classe politica ha fatto solo disastri su disastri. È inutile prendersela con chi sostiene il Movimento 5 Stelle, anche perché quali accuse possiamo portargli? Quella di aver voluto tentare un disperato salto nel vuoto di fronte a una destra che fa gli interessi di un solo uomo e una sinistra di disastri? E cosa avrebbero dovuto votare? Sentiamo. 
Io nel mio piccolo ho optato per l'astensione continua, ma fare discorsi del tipo "_lo Stato siamo tutti noi, qua l'evasore o il ladro è visto come un eroe ecc._", sebbene siano ancora attuali e condivisibili è troppo facile. Come possiamo pretendere di cambiare se la classe dirigente è la prima che fa di tutto per non farlo? 
A me sembra che il successo di Grillo sia il chiaro sintomo della volontà delle persone di cambiare (che poi sia in meglio o peggio è un altro discorso). I discorsi sull'italiano medio stanno in piedi, ma solo fino a un certo punto.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (22 Febbraio 2014)

juventino ha scritto:


> A me questo arrabbiarsi di molti del successo elettorale di Grillo fa molto sorridere. Secondo voi perché un mediocre comico genovese ha preso così tanti consensi? Semplicemente perché in vent'anni la nostra classe politica ha fatto solo disastri su disastri. È inutile prendersela con chi sostiene il Movimento 5 Stelle, anche perché quali accuse possiamo portargli? Quella di aver voluto tentare un disperato salto nel vuoto di fronte a una destra che fa gli interessi di un solo uomo e una sinistra di disastri? E cosa avrebbero dovuto votare? Sentiamo.
> Io nel mio piccolo ho optato per l'astensione continua, ma fare discorsi del tipo "_lo Stato siamo tutti noi, qua l'evasore o il ladro è visto come un eroe ecc._", sebbene siano ancora attuali e condivisibili è troppo facile. Come possiamo pretendere di cambiare se la classe dirigente è la prima che fa di tutto per non farlo?
> A me sembra che il successo di Grillo sia il chiaro sintomo della volontà delle persone di cambiare (che poi sia in meglio o peggio è un altro discorso). I discorsi sull'italiano medio stanno in piedi, ma solo fino a un certo punto.



se i detrattori dei grillini avessero usato questa capacità critica anche nei confronti degli altri schieramenti politici ora l'italia sarebbe un posto migliore


----------



## carlocarlo (22 Febbraio 2014)

Liuk ha scritto:


> Ho ventisette anni e sono un medico chirurgo.
> Per sette anni ho studiato e fatto il cameriere per pagarmi gli studi, uscendo la sera una volta a settimana quando andava bene, senza fare tardi perché c'era sempre da studiare. E comunque non è che ci fossero chissà quanti soldi per uscire. Ogni giorno uscivo alle 6 da casa, prendevo il treno, andavo in ospedale e ci restavo fino alle 18-19 di sera, tra lezioni, tirocini e ore di studio. Il sabato e la domenica lavoravo. Molti miei amici iscritti a facoltà umanistiche avevano un sacco di tempo libero, io non potevo uscire quasi mai. Loro studiavano una settimana e prendevano 30 negli esami, io dovevo studiare 3 mesi per magari un 24 o un 26. L'università mi ha tolto tanto, in termini di divertimento ma anche di salute per via dello stress. Non parliamo poi degli anni pre-universitari: siccome ho vissuto e studiato in un paesino di tamarri ignoranti, il fatto di impegnarmi nello studio e di andare bene a scuola mi ha spesso fatto guadagnare botte e prepotenze nei miei confronti (oltretutto non sono mai stato un colosso... insomma il bersaglio perfetto per i bulletti di periferia).
> Ora guadagno 100 euro in media al giorno, mentre chi mi sfotteva o mi prendeva di mira non arriva a fine mese e dice che è tutta colpa del governo.
> 
> Se poi questo fa di me uno sborone mi dispiace, io dico quello che penso. Io so che sono arrivato dove sono senza spintarelle, senza aiuti da nessuno, senza essere nato in una famiglia ricca.



tu a 27 anni sei chirurgo?


----------



## Super_Lollo (22 Febbraio 2014)

Per essere chirurgo " operante " servono 6 anni di uni + 2 o 3 di specializzazione che io sappia...


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (22 Febbraio 2014)

Liuk ha scritto:


> Ho ventisette anni e sono un medico chirurgo.
> Per sette anni ho studiato e fatto il cameriere per pagarmi gli studi, uscendo la sera una volta a settimana quando andava bene, senza fare tardi perché c'era sempre da studiare. E comunque non è che ci fossero chissà quanti soldi per uscire. Ogni giorno uscivo alle 6 da casa, prendevo il treno, andavo in ospedale e ci restavo fino alle 18-19 di sera, tra lezioni, tirocini e ore di studio. Il sabato e la domenica lavoravo. Molti miei amici iscritti a facoltà umanistiche avevano un sacco di tempo libero, io non potevo uscire quasi mai. Loro studiavano una settimana e prendevano 30 negli esami, io dovevo studiare 3 mesi per magari un 24 o un 26. L'università mi ha tolto tanto, in termini di divertimento ma anche di salute per via dello stress. Non parliamo poi degli anni pre-universitari: siccome ho vissuto e studiato in un paesino di tamarri ignoranti, il fatto di impegnarmi nello studio e di andare bene a scuola mi ha spesso fatto guadagnare botte e prepotenze nei miei confronti (oltretutto non sono mai stato un colosso... insomma il bersaglio perfetto per i bulletti di periferia).
> Ora guadagno 100 euro in media al giorno, mentre chi mi sfotteva o mi prendeva di mira non arriva a fine mese e dice che è tutta colpa del governo.
> 
> Se poi questo fa di me uno sborone mi dispiace, io dico quello che penso. Io so che sono arrivato dove sono senza spintarelle, senza aiuti da nessuno, senza essere nato in una famiglia ricca.


Non sono interventi che sono solito fare però è il secondo post di fila che becco dove sottolinei il tuo percorso di studi. Diciamo che non voglio porre più di tanto l'accento su quest'aspetto considerata la parentesi che hai scritto, la quale spiega tante cose, in ogni caso non vedo perché denigrare gli altri corsi di laurea e considerare dei falliti chi non studi la difficile Medicina.
Per l'amor di Dio, io credo che la Medicina sia la cosa più utile che possa esistere al mondo e la scienza per eccellenza, però un minimo di rispetto per gli altri non guasterebbe, altrimenti aboliamo tutto e lasciamo soltanto Medicina come corso di laurea nelle università italiane, chi vorrà farla sarà ok, chi non vorrà sarà un fallito piagnone.


----------



## Albijol (22 Febbraio 2014)

Liuk ha scritto:


> Ho ventisette anni e sono un medico chirurgo.



Scusami ma ho due amici più un parente nel campo medico e la tua età, professione e reddito (parli di 3000 euro al mese netti vero) è totalmente incompatibile con il percorso di studi che deve fare un aspirante medico in Italia. Se vuoi essere più chiaro per eliminare dubbi ...


----------



## Lalas (22 Febbraio 2014)

Liuk ha scritto:


> Molti miei amici iscritti a facoltà umanistiche avevano un sacco di tempo libero, io non potevo uscire quasi mai. Loro studiavano una settimana e prendevano 30 negli esami, io dovevo studiare 3 mesi per magari un 24 o un 26.



Non credo volesse denigrare, è un dato di fatto che ci sono facoltà più facili di altre. Ma questo non significa ovviamente nulla, se uno vuole fare l'insegnante di italiano mica può fare medicina. Io più che altro dico che nessuno ti ha obbligato a fare medicina, potevi fare lettere anche tu. Hai voluto la bicicletta...


----------



## Lollo interista (22 Febbraio 2014)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Per essere chirurgo " operante " servono 6 anni di uni + 2 o 3 di specializzazione che io sappia...



Anch'io sapevo così....azz allora Liuk sei una SCHEGGIA complimenti


----------



## 7AlePato7 (22 Febbraio 2014)

Bla bla bla... che razza di buffone


----------



## Andreas89 (23 Febbraio 2014)

Renzi m'ispira fiducia come Abbiati tra i pali. 
Ps: tavolta rimango allibito di cio' che leggo. C'e' gente ancora convinta che un titolo di studia dia il diritto di giudicare tutto e tutti, partorendo perle di rara "bellezza".


----------



## Liuk (23 Febbraio 2014)

Ho detto medico chirurgo, ovvero laureato in medicina e chirurgia.
Ho anche scritto 100 euro al giorno in media (inteso come 100 euro per un giorno di lavoro), visto che ora non lavoro in ospedale ma prendo tutte le sostituzioni possibili dai medici di base, quindi a rotazione in diversi studi, in attesa dei concorsi per la scuola di specializzazione. Per il resto frequento in ospedale in un reparto di chirurgia, visto che la mia ambizione è entrare in specialità di chirurgia generale, che dura altri 6 anni (non 2 o 3.. altre specialità durano 3, 4 o 5 anni), ma in quei sei anni già si lavora in ospedale mentre si continua a studiare, quindi stipendiati.

Poi io non denigro un bel niente, ma non posso sentire gente che si lamenta di non trovare lavoro e magari ha una laurea in filosofia, sociologia o magari ha la terza media. Si sa benissimo che alcuni percorsi portano a scarsi sbocchi lavorativi e penso che c'è chi fatica prima, come ad esempio gli ingegneri che si fanno un mazzo ancora più che i medici ma ricevono offerte di lavoro ancora prima di essere laureati, e chi invece fa fatica dopo, perché non trova lavoro dopo un 110 preso senza doversi impegnare chissà quanto.

Se qualcuno si sente offeso mi dispiace.


----------



## Liuk (23 Febbraio 2014)

Lalas ha scritto:


> Non credo volesse denigrare, è un dato di fatto che ci sono facoltà più facili di altre. Ma questo non significa ovviamente nulla, se uno vuole fare l'insegnante di italiano mica può fare medicina. Io più che altro dico che nessuno ti ha obbligato a fare medicina, potevi fare lettere anche tu. Hai voluto la bicicletta...



Infatti nessuno mi ha costretto, e tante volte sono stato sul punto di mollare pensando chi me lo faceva fare. Ma ora sono contento di non aver mai mollato.


----------



## mefisto94 (23 Febbraio 2014)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Renzi m'ispira fiducia come Abbiati tra i pali.
> Ps: tavolta rimango allibito di cio' che leggo. C'e' gente ancora convinta che un titolo di studia dia il diritto di giudicare tutto e tutti, partorendo perle di rara "bellezza".



Cioè [MENTION=424]7AlePato7[/MENTION] era miracolosamente riuscito a tornare on topic, e tu ci ricaschi?


----------



## carlocarlo (23 Febbraio 2014)

Liuk ha scritto:


> Ho detto medico chirurgo, ovvero laureato in medicina e chirurgia.
> Ho anche scritto 100 euro al giorno in media (inteso come 100 euro per un giorno di lavoro), visto che ora non lavoro in ospedale ma prendo tutte le sostituzioni possibili dai medici di base, quindi a rotazione in diversi studi, in attesa dei concorsi per la scuola di specializzazione. Per il resto frequento in ospedale in un reparto di chirurgia, visto che la mia ambizione è entrare in specialità di chirurgia generale, che dura altri 6 anni (non 2 o 3.. altre specialità durano 3, 4 o 5 anni), ma in quei sei anni già si lavora in ospedale mentre si continua a studiare, quindi stipendiati.
> 
> Poi io non denigro un bel niente, ma non posso sentire gente che si lamenta di non trovare lavoro e magari ha una laurea in filosofia, sociologia o magari ha la terza media. Si sa benissimo che alcuni percorsi portano a scarsi sbocchi lavorativi e penso che c'è chi fatica prima, come ad esempio gli ingegneri che si fanno un mazzo ancora più che i medici ma ricevono offerte di lavoro ancora prima di essere laureati, e chi invece fa fatica dopo, perché non trova lavoro dopo un 110 preso senza doversi impegnare chissà quanto.
> ...



Premetto che ti parlo da laureato.
Mi vergogno che nel 2014 ci siano persone come te. Dici che da piccolo prendevi colpi? ? Sicuramente non perche eri secchione, ma perche non rispettavi il prossimo. Ne conosco gente che cagherebbe i tuoi ridicoli 100 euro ogni tanto, con stipendi seri!
Meriteresti di non ricevere più un servizio creato da gente ignorante come dici tu, gli alimenti, la casa, le pulizie, cosi per capire che i soldi nellq vita non sono nulla.
Ti vanti di essere chirurgo, quando sei un medico generico. Sei un mediocre, nella vita hai gia perso.


p.s. sono un medico chirurgo e sono laureato in medicina e chirurgia sono due cose molto diverse signor miglior laurea del secolo.


----------



## prebozzio (23 Febbraio 2014)

Lalas ha scritto:


> Non credo volesse denigrare, è un dato di fatto che ci sono facoltà più facili di altre. Ma questo non significa ovviamente nulla, se uno vuole fare l'insegnante di italiano mica può fare medicina. Io più che altro dico che nessuno ti ha obbligato a fare medicina, potevi fare lettere anche tu. Hai voluto la bicicletta...


Ci sono facoltà più semplici perché si possono fare in modo mediocre arrivando comunque alla laurea, quello sì... ma a mio parere ogni corso di laurea, se fatto a livelli di eccellenza, è quasi ugualmente difficile, e la differenza dipende principalmente dalle attitudini di chi studia.
Non vedo differenze in un percorso di livello altissimo in medicina, giurisprudenza, ingegneria, biologia, lettere, architettura, matematica etc. Se ci sono dubbi fatevi un giro alla Normale di Pisa dove stanno tutti insieme e provate, senza sapere cosa studiano, a fare un confronto.


----------



## Liuk (23 Febbraio 2014)

carlocarlo ha scritto:


> Premetto che ti parlo da laureato.
> Mi vergogno che nel 2014 ci siano persone come te. Dici che da piccolo prendevi colpi? ? Sicuramente non perche eri secchione, ma perche non rispettavi il prossimo. Ne conosco gente che cagherebbe i tuoi ridicoli 100 euro ogni tanto, con stipendi seri!
> Meriteresti di non ricevere più un servizio creato da gente ignorante come dici tu, gli alimenti, la casa, le pulizie, cosi per capire che i soldi nellq vita non sono nulla.
> Ti vanti di essere chirurgo, quando sei un medico generico. Sei un mediocre, nella vita hai gia perso.
> ...



Vedo che non hai capito nulla di ciò che intendevo, ma non mi sorprende. Non ne ho mai fatto una questione di soldi guadagnati, ho parlato di impegno messo e sacrifici fatti per raggiungere uno scopo. Molti miei ex compagni di scuola passavano le giornate a cercare la rissa e l'unico pensiero che il loro cervello era in grado di formulare era "hai guardato la mia donna? hai problemi?". Adesso sono disoccupati, e non credo sia colpa del governo. Poi devi esserti perso il post in cui spiegavo che per 7 anni ho fatto il cameriere, alla faccia del disprezzo per i lavori più "umili", e quello in cui ritengo che ad esempio gli studenti di ingegneria debbano farsi un mazzo ancora più grande per fare quello che fanno, rispetto a quelli di medicina.
Con tua opinione da quattro soldi e con i tuoi insulti mi ci pulisco le scarpe.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (23 Febbraio 2014)

Liuk ha scritto:


> Poi io non denigro un bel niente, ma non posso sentire gente che si lamenta di non trovare lavoro e magari ha una laurea in filosofia, sociologia o magari ha la terza media. Si sa benissimo che alcuni percorsi portano a scarsi sbocchi lavorativi e penso che c'è chi fatica prima, come ad esempio gli ingegneri che si fanno un mazzo ancora più che i medici ma ricevono offerte di lavoro ancora prima di essere laureati, e chi invece fa fatica dopo, perché non trova lavoro dopo un 110 preso senza doversi impegnare chissà quanto.
> 
> Se qualcuno si sente offeso mi dispiace.


E così se una persona non è portata per la Medicina o l'Ingegneria si fotte? Questo è dunque il ragionamento? Perché al di là dell'etica del sacrificio che qui dentro sembrano avere in tanti passando per i martiri della situazione, credo che un percorso di studi si debba intraprendere per passione, quindi se io non sento la vocazione da medico perché dovrei fare il medico? Se io non sono portato per Ingegneria perché la mia non è una mente matematica e di matematica non ci capisco nulla devo andare a pulire i cessi? Se mi occupo di studi umanistici e poi non trovo lavoro devo tacere perché ho scelto una laurea facile? Ma che vergognose idee son queste? È colpa dello stato sì se io che mi specializzo in ambito umanistico non trovo lavoro perché se vai in Germania(esempio banale)c'è richiesta così di professori di latino e greco, perché la Germania è la patria della filologia e la Germania sa cosa significhi cultura, intesa a 360°, dalla Medicina alle Lettere.
Questa mentalità porta al continuo affossamento culturale di questo paese perché invece di esserci opposizione al depotenziamento della cultura in Italia si partecipa a quella mentalità criminale giudicando inutili tutte le lauree che non portino un utilità pratica, poi vabbè, io devo essere proprio uno sfigato perché ci metto praticamente lo stesso impegno che ci hai messo tu ma per una laurea inutile perché semplice e perché basta dire quattro chiacchiere al professore per il 30.


----------



## Tifo'o (23 Febbraio 2014)

[MENTION=185]Liuk[/MENTION] e tutti gli altri

Siete andati in off topic abbastanza.

Tornate in topic oppure vi prendete tutti un'infrazione ed i messaggi non inerenti al topic cancellati


----------



## Liuk (23 Febbraio 2014)

Chiedo scusa.
Pensatela come vi pare, io passo e chiudo.


----------

